# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Atë Pjetër Meshkalla S.J.

## Labeati

AT PJETËR  MESHKALLA S.J. (1901-1988)

 Fritz  RADOVANI

 PJESA E PARË

Mos u habitni!... 
Kam dishirë me shkrue për një Burrë që thirrej Pjetër, që don me thanë gúr e, që, me të vërtetë kje gúr, një prej Atyne gúrve të Kishës Katolike Shqiptare, kundër së cilës dyert e ferrit smujtën me fitue. Sa do të mundëm me qitë  në pàh karakterin e Tij burrnor e fisnik e, mbi të gjitha até atdhetar e fetar e, kryesisht përpjekjet e Tija për unitetin e Atdheut, këte, nuk e di, mbasi unë do te duhëj me pasë një kulturë të gjanë për me e përshkrue Até e, që mjerisht komunizmi né na la pa atë kulturë. 
Ky asht i Nderuemi At (Padër) Pjetër Meshkalla S.J. ose, si e njohti gjithë Shqipnia: PADËR  MESHKALLA. 

Padër Pjetër Meshkalla S.J. Meshtar Katolik, jezuit shqiptar i Shoqnisë Jezu  S.J., ka lé në qytetin e Shkodrës, me 25 shtator 1901, në një shtëpi përdhese në fund të rrugës së Daulles, në krahun e majtë, aty, ku sot banon Zef Alimhilli. 

Mbas mësimeve të para që mori në vendlindje, shkoi për studime teologjike në Linz të Austrisë. Atjé, në vitin e dytë u sëmue, kështu, në vitin e tretë u bashkue me Don Kolec Prennushin, që ka kenë daja i em dhe sëbashku vazhduan studimet deri në vitin e fundit. Don Koleci, ishte një vit ma i ri (datlindja 1 janar 1902) dhe vdiq i ri me 2 korrik 1950, mbas 11 muejsh hetuesi në Shkodër. Ai vdiq prej zemrës, që, sidukët, iu shkatrrue prej torturave të Sigurimit të Shtetit komunist. Nana e Tij, pra, gjyshja eme që e thirrshim Nana Nine, çdo ngjarje të jetës së Don Kolecit dhe të rinisë studentore të Tij, e lidhte me Padër Pjetër Meshkallën, që aso kohe ishte në burg, kohë në të cilën unë nuk e njihja fare, mbasi kur ishte arrestue Ai në vitin 1946, në Tiranë, unë kam kenë  i vogël 6 vjeç, në Shkodër. 

Gjyshja na tregonte se, kur djelmët ishin në Austri (kështu i thërriste ajo, mbasi i konsideronte të dy të vetët), gjatë Luftës së Parë Botnore, të dy kishin humbë për 10 muaj dhe nuk kishin asnjë dijeni ku ndodhëshin ata. Aq e kishte vuajt atë kohë, sa për pak javë na thonte gjyshja, më kanë rá të gjithë flokët e kresë, mbasi flitëj se atje gjendja asht shumë e randë dhe e vështirë, madje, ma keq se në Shqipni. Njerëzit vdiqnin urije. As shkolla e as konvikte nuk kishin funksionue mâ. Lufta kishte marrë përmasa përditë e ma të mëdha. 

Një mjek ushtarak austriak që, aso kohe banonte në shtëpinë e gjyshit tem Pjetër Prennushit ose, siç njihëj nga rusnjanët Tukja i Kol Dedës, që ishte edhe vëllau i madh i At Mati Prennushit O.F.M. (Provinçial i Fraçeskanve të Shqipnisë, që u pushkatue me 11 mars 1948), i premton gjyshit, se, nëpërmjet ushtarëve austriakë që shkonin me çue informacionet në Vienë, ai mund të dërgonte atje edhe një paketë të vogël me ushqime, rreth 500 gr. ku futeshin dy rriska bukë të thata dhe në mes të tyne edhe dy rriska proshutë për me ia çue Kolecit në Linz. Paketa nisëj çdo dy ditë, por përgjigje nuk vinte ma prej andej, mbasi ushtarët nuk këthenin ma në Shqipni. Lidhje tjera nuk kishte.

Kur mbas 10 muajsh të humbun pushoi Lufta, djelmët u kthyen të dobsuem asht e lëkurë në Shqipni dhe treguan se kishin jetue në një shtëpi të një austriaku, që nuk kishte pasë bukë as për vedi, por jetesa e tyne ishte kenë dy rriskat e bukës së thatë e proshuta që shkonte nga Shqipnia e, që, njenën e kishte hangër Koleci, ndërsa, tjetrën ia kishte dhanë shokut të vet Pjetrit. Ç prej asaj kohe e deri në vdekje, Padër Pjetër Meshkalla, ka kenë një Mik i përjetëshëm i familjës sonë, kushrinjve me nipa e mbesa të Don Kolecit. 
Mbas këthimit në Shqipni, daja u ba prift. Pjetri, zgjodhi rrugën e Urdhnit Jezuit S.J.  Ai vazhdoi plotësimin e moshës 33 vjeçare me studime mbasuniversitare në Poloni, Itali etj. dhe mbas Shugurimit meshtar u këthye në Atdhé, ku filloi punën si mësues në shkollën fillore të Jezuitëve në Shkodër e, ma vonë profesor në Seminarin e tyne. 
Kur nana e Tij Agëja, shkonte me e pa P. Pjetrin të mbyllun në kuvendin e Jezuitëve në kohë dimni, pa zjerm e pa ngrohje, u zemronte me të birin dhe i thonte: Ik mor prej këndej, pse rrin këtu, bukuri Don Koleci, prift e me të gjitha kushtët.... Ajo bisedonte edhe me gjyshen tême për këte problem, por kot!... Ai nuk këthehëj mâ prej rrugës që ishte nisë, rrugë në të cilën Ai mbylli jetën e Tij plot lavdi, me 28 korrik 1988. 
Kishte kënaqësi të madhe kur na të rinjtë i kujtonim veprimet e nanës së Tij, me detaje ashtusi na i kishte shpjegue gjyshja né dikur... Fëtyra i merrte pamje tjetër, u çilte, qeshte, maparë se çdo pjesë tjetër e fëtyrës i qeshnin sytë, që i vezullonin e, për ata që e njohtën, ata sy janë të paharrueshëm për ambëlsinë joshëse të Tyne, por, edhe për shkëndijat që nxirrnin kur e lypte rasa. Besoj i kujtojnë mirë Ata sy të gjithë atá që ishin të ulun  në podin e Institutit Pedagogjik të Shkodrës e, besa edhe ata që folën prej auditorit, mbasi edhe na që ishim në rrugë, kurrë nuk mund të harrojmë Burrin e shkurtë mjedis oficerave e xhelatëve të Sigurimit, që e morën me mendimin se mosha e madhe do të bante të vetën e, populli i Shkodrës nuk do ta shihte kurrma....

Unë e njohta Padër Meshkallën për fëtyrë, mbasi doli prej burgut të parë aty nga vitët 1961-62, kur erdhi për vizitë në shtëpinë tonë, që, tashma nuk ishte as Don Koleci, por as nana Nine, e cila pak kohë maparë kishte vdekë, po ishin motrat e Don Kolecit, ose ma mirë me thanë edhe motrat e Tija, të cilat i deshti dhe i respektoi si një vëlla i mirë i tyne. Vinte shpesh sepse gjente ngrohtësinë e të gjithëve, dashni e ngrohtësi të cilën Ai e gjeti në të gjitha votrat e Shkodrës, ose ma mirë me thanë në secilin prak dere ku i shkeli kamba. 

Kujtoj njëditë, e pashë tek dera dhe simbas zakonit e ftova me hy mbrend për një kafe, por ai nuk erdhi, më diftoi se ishte nisë për vizita të largëta prej shtëpisë, po shkonte për festën e Bajramit ndër disa miqë Myslimanë. Të parën vizitë e bante tek Hafiz Ali Tari, mandej me radhë për tri ditë shkonte ndër shtëpijat e atyne Myslimanëve, për të cilët ruante kujtime të mira nga jeta e burgut që kishte kalue me tá. Edhe atá ia këthenin vizitën, por, ajo që do të vê në dukje asht tjetër gja, se, kur hyni të dytën herë në burg ata e kujtuan dhe e ndihmuan edhe materialisht deri ditën që doli prej burgut. Lutja e Tij ishte e barabartë e me fryt për të gjithë padallim Feje, fjala e Tij ishte mësim e dashni për të gjithë. Ai gjithmonë përsonifikonte të vërtetin dhe të pagabueshmin. Fjala e Tij nuk diskutohëj prej askujt. 

Ja, çfarë shkruan për Té, i nderuemi Prof. Arshi Pipa:  ...në kjoftë se kam shpetue nga burgu i Burrelit e jam sot i gjallë, i detyrohëm lutjeve të njerëzve si, Padër Meshkalla e të tjerëve, të cilët kujtoj se kanë kontribue në determinimin e fatit tem. (Intervistë e dhanun për revistën Kumbona e së Diellës Shkodër,1993).
Tregojnë, se, kur bahëj ndonjë debat në diskutimet që zhvillonin të burgosunit mes besimeve të ndryshme, për problemët filozofike apo teologjike, Hafiz Ali Tari, ndër fetarët ma të kulturuem të Fesë Myslimane, u thonte të gjithve në mënyrë të preme: ...Kjo çeshtje qëndron kështu, sepse, kështu, ka thanë edhe P. Meshkalla!. 

Po, në burg të Burrelit, njëherë i nderuemi Ibrahim Biçaku (ish kryeministër i Shqipnise në 1944), nuk binte dakord me të nderuemin Gjergj Kokoshi për një problem filozofik në fushen politike e, për me përcaktue përfundimin e bisedës vëndosën me e mbyllë bisedën ashtusi do të thonte P. Meshkalla.... Ai me të gjithë bisedonte për çdo problem papritesë, madje, me dashamirësi. Ai i kishte vue vedit detyrë që duhët të bajmë çka asht e mundun për unitetit e Atdheut dhe përparimin e tij.

Duhej thérë për me e ba me folë, atëherë, ata që e njohtën, besoj e kujtojnë portretin e Tij fisnik, të vendosun e të pakëthyeshëm. Fliste me buzë të afrueme, nofullën paksa e shtërngonte, me zâ të lehtë e, mollzat e faqeve i kuqeshin si dy kokrra qerrshia, që e banin edhe ma të freskët fizionominë e Tij, merrte pamje me ngjyrën e bukur të një djalit të rinj si të një drandofillës, ashtusi kishte edhe forcën e Shpirtit. 

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

AT PJETËR  MESHKALLA S.J.

(vijim)

Në rrethët Shën Gjon Bosko të themeluem në Shkodër, në vitin 1934, si, edhe atë të Shën Pjetrit në Tiranë, në vitin 1937, Ai bani një punë të madhe me të rinjtë, sidoemos kundër ideve komuniste, ateiste e antiatdhetare që po përhapëshin aso kohe në Shqipni. 

Në pranverën e vitit 1940, kur Shqipnia ishte e pushtueme nga Italia fashiste, e cila veç tjerash kishte dhunue edhe Flamurin tonë Kombëtar,  P. Meshkalla bashkë me At Gjergj Fishtën (që ndodhej për vizitë në famullinë e Tij, në Tiranë), u folën nxanësve që ata mos me përshëndetë në mënyrën fashiste. Për këte Ai asht konsiderue i padëshrueshëm nga autoritetët fashiste. 

Kujtimet e nxanësve të Tij pasunojnë veprën atdhetare të periudhës së pushtimit fashist, nazist e ma vonë atij sllavo-komunist, për të cilat vepra kanë shkrue e do të shkruajnë, mbasi ata nuk e harrojnë asnjëherë mësuesin e tyne P. Meshkallën. Madje, ata në shênjë nderimi për veprat e Tija, me rastin e katër vjetorit të vdekjës i kanë ndertue edhe vorrin, ku sot prehën eshtnat e Tija.
Pikëpamjet e Tija politike janë kenë të shprehuna haptas prej Tij dhe të njohtuna prej të gjithëve. 

Ai ishte kundër cilësdo lloj diktaturë. Ishte antifashist dhe, këte, përveç faktit sipërm, e vërteton edhe qëndrimi i Tij atdhetar dhe i premë kundër disa veprimeve në lidhje me ndonjë jezuit italian në Shkodër, gja për të cilën u transferue në Tiranë nga eprorët jezuit, në vitin 1937. 

Ai qëndroi në mendimet e Tija edhe në Tiranë, këte e vërteton letra që Ai i ka dergue Vatikanit për largimin e Delegatit Apostolik nga Shqipnia, për pikëpamjet e tija fashiste dhe antishqiptare. Ndoshta, për këte komunistët e quajtën fashist!... 

Ai ishte kundër nazizmit dhe për këte flet fakti i strehimit të popullsisë së Tiranës, në refugjion pranë qelës së Tij, kur, ata po ndiqëshin nga forcat gjermane. Ishte P. Meshkalla, ashtusi shumë klerikë tjerë, tue perfshi këtu edhe misionarët Don Alfons Tracki e At Zef Maksen (të dy të pushkatuem nga komunistët si agjenta të nazistëve gjermanë), sepse, u dolën me gjoks përpara ushtarëve nazistë, madje, edhe ndaluan reprezaljet e tyne kundër shqiptarëve. 

Ai ishte kundër diktaturës komuniste dhe këte e vërteton gjithë jeta e Tij e martirizueme. 
Në vitin 1945, Ai u takue në një shtëpi të Tiranës me Mehmet Shehun, që njihëj një ndër terroristët e grupeve vullnetare të Spanjës, që në vitin 1936 dhe ishte P. Meshkalla, Ai, që i tha troç ndër sy se çfarë do të bajnë komunistët në Shqipni, posa të forcojnë paksa pozitat shtetnore. Kur, P. Meshkalla, i tha: Ju, do të kërkoni me zhdukë Fenë me dhunë, se, ky asht parimi i parë i komunistëve, aty ku ata marrin pushtetin dhe, Kishat e Xhamijat ju do ti këtheni në klube dhe kinema. Mehmeti, iu përgjigjë: -Kjo asht vetëm propagandë e atyne që nuk e donë pushtetin tonë popullor dhe, kërkojnë me na armiqësue me popullin, kjo nuk do të ndodhin kurrë në Shqipni!...Më tregonte dhelpninë e Mehmetit për me mujtë me hjekë një ashkël në kokën e P. Meshkallës, në lidhje me shkëputjen e Klerit Katolik Shqiptar nga Vatikani dhe Papa. Përgjigja e  P. Meshkallës merrët me mend cila ishte!...

Një prej nxanësve të Tij me tregonte njëherë, se një prej shokëve të shkollës tue luejt me top kishte thye një xham. P. Meshkalla, sa hyni në klasë, u thotë nxanësve: Të çohët në kambë ai që ka thye xhamin me top! Një prej nxanësve çohët dhe i thotë: -Xhamin e ka thye X-si. P. Meshkalla mbasi e nxori nxanësin që foli para klasës, e ndëshkoi me një shputë dhe i tha: Unë nuk të thashë me më tregue ti, se kush e ka thye xhamin, por kërkova me u çue në kambë ai vetë e me më tregue, mbasi kjo që ban ti asht që, ti me u ba spijuni i shokëve tuaj, prandej, të ndeshkova. Fajtori duhët të kenë guximin me diftue ai vetë fajin e vet!

Ai ndëshkonte vesët e sidoemos até të spijunit që në shfaqjet e para. Qé, pra, kjo ishte  ajo edukata jezuite që P. Meshkalla, i jepte rinisë shqiptare! E cilin ves nuk luftoi Ai?!
Poezia Hipokrizia asht një dëshmi e gjallë që tregon, se me çfarë dufi Ai i luftonte vesët deri në zhdukjen e tyne:
...mos të jem unë ujk i veshun me lëkurë kingji
as varr i zbardhun jashtë, e mbrendë kufomë.
 (Lutje, prej pjesës së VII.) 

Me pat tregue njëherë sesi e kishte thirrë  në Argjipeshkvi Imzot Ernesto Çoba, kohë në të cilën Ai kryente detyrën e Famullitarit të Shkodrës dhe, i kishte thanë P. Meshkallës: -A të pelqen me dijtë se çfarë ka shkrue profesori yt kujdestar në karakteristikën që ka sjellë prej Austrijet, kur ke mbarue studimet universitare? Sigurisht që po, ishte përgjigjë ky. Imzot Çoba i kishte dhanë letrën origjinale që kishte shkrue me dorën e tij profesori austriak për P. Meshkallën dhe Don Kolecin dhe, që e kishte përcjellë këtu në Argjipeshkvinë e Shkodrës.
Për P. Meshkallën, kishte shkrue: ...Që, asht studioz, i pregatitun në filozofi dhe teologji shumë mirë, por asht nervoz dhe kryefortë, prandej nuk ban me kenë në drejtim të Klerit. Ka aftësi dhe prirje të veçantë për organizimin dhe edukimin e rinisë.... Ndërsa, për Don Kolecin, shkruhëj që asht kenë student i shkelqyeshëm në mësime, shumë i pregatitun në filozofi dhe teologji, por asht natyrë shumë e mbyllun dhe e kemi pasë të pamuejtun me studjue në mbrendi karakterin e Tij, prandej asht e mira, që të kihet nën kujdes për me pa ma vonë natyrën e Tij.. Mbasi me tregoi këte qeshte me atë të qeshunin e Tij karakteristik e pohonte: ...se, asgja nuk ka gabue profesori, unë nuk e kam dijtë deri tashti mbas 40 vjetësh, se, ai  profesori që më donte aq shumë dhe më afronte tej mase, më paska ba atë karakteristikë pa gabue gja. Ta kishe dijtë  e thonte me të qeshun  makare, do ti ishe ruejt mos me më kuptue kryefortësinë, mandej, fliste gjatë për konsideraten që kishte për pregatitjën e dajës Don Kolec, vullnetin e Tij të hekurt dhe për qendrimin konseguent ndaj dogmave të Kishës, gja, të cilën e ka tregue edhe në kohën e diskutimit të Statutit të Kishës në mbledhjet që janë ba nga Kleri, në Argjipeshkvinë e Shkodrës, para vitit 1950, parase Ai të vdiste. Kur fliste për kambnguljën e Don Kolecit për mos me nënshkrue Statutin dhe për ato çeshtje që edhe P. Meshkalla, ishte i pakënaqun ashtusi ka kenë Ai, nuk i zente në gojë kurrë ata, që, me veprimët e tyne kanë punue për aprovimin e atij Statuti ndër ato mbledhje, por atypëraty vlerësonte pamasë qendrimin  heroik të Don Dedë Malaj, i cili u pushkatue mbas një qendrimi shumë burrnor në gjyqin e Tij të famshëm dhe të paharrueshëm për popullin e Shkodrës, që u zhvillue në kinema Republika, në muajn prill të vitit 1959. Don Deda vdiq pa e firmue Statutin ndër të paktët klerikë. Unë ruaj kujtime të veçanta për Té dhe do ti shkruaj veçmas, mbasi meriton ma shumë se këto pak rreshta. P.Meshkalla, tregonte, se, kur ka marrë vesh vdekjën e Don Kolecit, kur ishte në Burrel, ...kam kja për të parën herë në jetën teme, kaq shumë jam pikllue. Ai ishte shoku dhe miku i vetëm i gjithë jetës seme!.... 

Prej P. Meshkallës pata marrë vesh se, kur jezuitët banin ushtrimet e shpirtit në Kolegjen Saveriane të Shkodrës, Don Koleci, asht kenë ndër të paktët ata priftën që u thirrnin me mbajtë konferenca filozofike para jezuitëve. Ai më ka tregue se Don Kolec Prennushin, jezuitët e kanë vlersue aq shumë, sa vetë P. Zef Valentini S.J., e kishte cilësue: Futuro Cardinale dAlbania. 

Mekenëse, ra fjala për ushtrimet e shpirtit, njëherë një prift i rinj i shuguruem mësheftas në vitin 1962, nga Imzot Çoba, meqë do të hynte përherë të parë në ushtrimët e shpirtit i tregon P. Meshkallës, sesi Imzot Çoba, i kishte mësue priftit të rinj gjashtë arësyet që njeriu duhët me heshtë!... P. Meshkalla, i thotë atij: -Shko e thuej Imzot Çobës, me të mësue gjashtë arësyet që duhet me folë, se, sasht koha me heshtë ma!... 
Kuptohët, se në jetën e P.Meshkallës, nuk ka asnjë çast vend për heshtje, sepse Ai nuk e njihte frikën, madje, jo vetëm se nuk e njihte frikën, por e luftonte edhe tek të tjerët.  

Kur e kishin çue në burgun e Burrelit Imzot Irené Banushin, Ipeshkëv orthodoks, që u dënue bashkë me P. Meshkallën, në herën e parë, disa të burgosun e kishin pyet Imzot Irenéun, se, pse ishin dënue aq shumë vite?.... Ai u ishte përgjigjë: Mund të dënoheshim ma pak vite, po, nuk mujt me ndejë pa folë ashtusi e ka zakon P. Meshkalla!..... 

E pra, flisni, flisni edhe ju bashkvuajtësit e Tij... Flisni, se kjo asht ajo kohë që paralajmëronte P. Meshkalla... Harroni edhe ju gjashtë kushtet që duhët me heshtë! 
Flisni ju, o nxanësit e Tij, flisni, mos heshtni... Flisni nëse, në gjakun tuaj ruani Idealin me të cilin ju mësoi dhe edukoi Mësuesi i Juaj i pavdekshëm, flisni, se koha kalon!... 
Flisni ju, o bashkqytetarët e Tij, flisni, flisni, se duhët me folë ashtusi fliste Ai!... Kurrë mos harroni porositë e Tija!...
Ai foli e vazhdon me folë përditë, po, ju, kur doni me folë?!... 

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

AT PJETËR MESHKALLA S.J.

(vijim)

Bisedat e rrjedhëshme te Tija gjithmonë kishin një qellim, prandej, koha që kalonte njeriu me Té për të gjithë ishte një shkollë. Çdo fjalë e Tija të mësonte diçka të mangët në atë që mujshe me ditë ti. Ai nuk pritonte me u rikëthye në bisedë për me të mbushë mendjën.
Kur rikëthehëj për me dhanë ndonjë mendim për Imzot Ernesto Çobën, e përfundonte bisedën me respekt për Té, kryesisht për mostolerancën e Tij në çeshtjet dogmatike dhe e myllte bisedën me mendimin se; vetëm Imzot Çoba, asht fakt, që asht kenë adapt për këte kohë, mbasi asnjë tjetër nuk do të kishte ditë as mujtë me veprue si Ai, për kushtet që janë kenë në Shqipni. E, me të vertetë edhe Imzot Ernesto Çoba, vdiq Martir i Fesë në labirintet e Sigurimit në vitin 1981. 

Në burgun e Burrelit me vite të tana kishin ruajt me kujdes dhe i kishin qarkullue dorë në dorë fletorët me mësimet e P. Meshkallës. Ato janë kenë gjaja ma e shtrenjtë për të gjithë ata që i kanë lexue e mësue me ta. Bashvuejtësi Frano Prendi, me tregonte për kujdesin e madh me i mëshef ato, kur bahëj kontrolli i plaçkave të burgosunve që hapeshin në oborrin e burgut në kohë shiu e dielli përvlues. Ato ruheshin si rrelike. 
Rinia ndër ato fletore lexonte të vërtetën, shihte realitetin, merrte gurtë e parë të themelëve të kulturës evropiane me të cilën P. Meshkalla, kishte edukue brezni të tana. E cilës fushë nuk i përkisnin ato?

Për shkathtësinë apo dinamizmin e Tij asht zori me shkrue, për mos me thanë, që asht gjaja ma e vështirë, mbasi guximi dhe inteligjenca në personin e Tij ndërthureshin në një mënyrë krejt origjinale. Njëherë, e pyeta:  Si e shpjegoni Ju, Padër, që Kleri Katolik asht i pashembullt për qëndrimin e Tij si në birucat e Sigurimit, si ndër burgje e kampe pune, ashtu edhe ndër gjyqe, që pa asnjë mëdyshje janë kenë të gjitha montazhe, për këte unë nuk kam asnjë dyshim, se kjo asht diçka e njoftun dhe e provueme, atëherë, pse ndodhi ashtu me Don Ejëll Kovaçin? (Don Ejëlli asht pushkatue me akuza false në vitin 1958. Edhe Ai nuk ka nënshkrue Statutin e Kishës Katolike të përpiluem nga Qeveria Komuniste, në vitin 1951 dhe të nënshkruem nga pjesa ma e madhe e klerit që ishte i lirë).   
P. Meshkalla, më dha këte përgjigje: -Kleri Katolik Shqiptar asht kleri ma heroik që ka me cilësue historia në rrugën dymijë vjeçare të Krishtit, sepse, mbas pesëqind vjetë robnije nën Turqi, po të merrët historikisht prej vitit 1912, kur Shqipnia u formue si shtet e deri me 1944, që këtu erdhën në fuqi komunistët, tue lanë në njëanë okupacionin fashist italian (me të cilin nuk jam pajtue kurrsesi), janë vetëm 30 vjet mundësi për me formue një Kler Shqiptar e, për 30 vjet me nxjerrë aq Heronjë sa kemi nxjerrë na, nuk ka asnjë kler në Botë. 

Përsa i përket qëndrimit të ndonjenit që e kanë ligështue në tortura të pashembullta, si Don Engjullin e ndonjë tjetër, nuk duhët me harrue fjalët e Kardinalit Minzenti, në Revolucionin Hungarez të vitit 1956, që pat thanë, se po rashë në duart e komunistëve, mos merrni asgja për bazë se çka mund të flas mbas arrestimit, mbasi torturat mund të me bajnë mos me kenë ma ky që jam sot; e, sigurisht, torturat e Sigurimit Hungarez as nuk mund të krahasohën asnjëherë me torturat e Sigurimit Shqiptar. Dikush nuk ka gjetë forca për me përballue, dikush po. Unë për vedi po të diftoj çfarë me ka ndodhë kur jam arrestue në fillim. Kur hetuesi po më pyeste, unë i kundërshtova...Ai më ra një shputë dhe unë rashë përtokë... mu duk se mu hap qiella dhe i kërkova ndihmë Zojës së Papërlyeme: O Zojë, më ndihmo me bajtë këto tortura, më forco mos të ligështohëm, me ruej nën dorën Tande!... Ndoshta, askush nuk e beson, por asht fakt që gjatë gjithë hetuesisë mue vetëm një shputë më kanë ra e, çprej  asaj dite që Ju mbështeta Zojës, nuk më ka prekë ma kush prej tyne me dorë!. 

Njëditë, kur po më bisedonte për një ngjarje burgu në Burrel, aty rreth vitit 1956, e pyeta nëse asht e vërtetë apo jo, që kishte shkue me pa të burgosunit në atë burg Mehmet Shehu, mbasi ndonjëherë kriminelët kishin ândje me pa me sytë e tyne, sesi po realizohej komunizmi, kështu që Mehmeti me të vërtetë kishte kenë në Burrel dhe, kur e kishte pa aty   P. Meshkallën , e kishte pyet: Hë, a ke zenë mend apo jo P. Meshkalla?  P. Meshkalla, ishte përgjigjë: Zotni Kryeministër, me xanë mend xanë fëmija, unë e ti, nuk kemi çka xamë mend të tjera.. 

Ndërsa, njëherë tjetër kur Mehmeti ishte atje bashkë me gjeneral Gjin Markun, e ngucën P. Meshkallën, për me pa a ia ka dobësue guximin vuejtja dhe, Ky iu tha: Na jemi nën dhé e, ju mbi dhé, por na jemi ma të fortë se ju!. 

Më tregonte Z. Xhemal Alimëhmeti, bashkvuajtës i Tij në Burrel: Drejtori i burgut të Burrelit, njëfare krimineli i regjun Njazi Tunxhi, po iu fliste të burgosunve për disa rregulla në lidhje me rininë... P. Meshkalla nga rreshti i kërkon me hapë shkolla në burg për të rinjtë, por drejtori e ndërpret: -Të qanë zemra ty për rininë, ke për ta parë sonte shkollën atje poshtë në birucë! P. Meshkalla qeshët; ai nervozohët dhe i thotë: - Çe ke atë buzëqeshje, or jezuit i poshtër?....P. Meshkalla i thotë: -Unë, po qeshi me ty! Ende nuk e keni kuptue, se unë do të ishe i lumtun  me vdekë i kryqëzuem si Zoti i em, Jezu Krishti! Ende, nuk e keni kuptue? E, çka ke me më ba ti mashumëse aq sa i kanë ba shokët tuej Krishtit?...
Kështu, qëndronte P. Meshkalla, para bishave të terbueme me dhambët e tyne shkyes e të gjakosun të Sigurimit komunist!

Në një mbramje vonë, natën e ShTomës P. Meshkalla, bashkë me një shok të vetin mërrijnë tek një derë e vogël ku banonte Tom Leci. Toma aso kohe ishte i paralizuem dhe jetonte me nanën e vet plakë, e cila me shpirt ndër dhambë mërrijti me pritë këte djalë derisa doli prej burgut. Posa, hapi derën P. Meshkalla, pau Tomën që me njenën dorë që mund ta lëvizte, po fërkonte drrasat me tel, ndërsa, nana i mbushte ujë dhe i shpërlante ato. Prej derës, P. Meshkalla menjëherë me zâ pak të naltë i tha: Mjaft, Tomë, mos vazhdo, ndërsa, ti nanë ulu aty!. Nana u ul në një karrigë aty afër, ndërsa në tjetren urdhnoi me u ulë Toma. Ai vetë u ul tek një stol i vogël dhe hoqi këpucët, çveshi çorapët, shpërvjeli pantallonat, mori telin dhe ia dha shokut të vet që ishte ma i ri në moshë, ndërsa, Ai vetë mori rragun dhe me té fshinte drrasat që lanin, mbasi thithte ujin delte në krye të sokakut dhe shtrydhte rragun... Aty nga mesnata shtëpia e Tomës, ishte e gatëshme me pritë vizitat e ditës së emnit... Ky, pra, ishte P. Meshkalla ndër shtëpijat e të sëmurëve!... 

Më tregonte një grue që njëditë ndodhi tek dera e oborrit e shtëpisë së saj në Gjuhadol. Ishte tue kalue rrugës Dava. Një murgeshë që ka shkue ndër dyert e të gjitha burgjeve e kampeve  të shfarosjes së komunizmit, mbasi ndër të gjitha e gjithnjë kishte priftën. Ajo lypte ndihma nga të vorfnit për me ushqye të uritunit... Në këthesë të rrugës ajo takon  P. Meshkallën dhe, i tregon se, mbas pak ditësh donte me shkue në një kamp pune, mbasi kishte grumbullue paksa të holla e ndonjë plaçkë... P. Meshkalla, menjëherë i thotë Davës, më e pritë një minut aty dhe drejtohet nga plaka që ishte në derë të oborrit... Ajo habitët për një çast, kur Ky hyn mbas kapakut të derës që nuk hapej, i jep asaj xhaketën me ia mbajtë, çveshë një xhup që kishte të veshun dhe mbi këmishe veshë xhaketën e, ashtu në atë natë të ftohtë vjeshte del dhe drejtohët nga Dava, tue i thanë: Sa mirë që të takova para se me ikë ti atje, na këte xhup dhe nepja X, se ai nuk ka çka me veshë e, po afrohet dimni!..... 

Bamirësia ishte hija e Tij... që nuk Ju nda për asnjë çast, ashtusi vorfnia... një lëkurë e vërtetë e Tija, që lindi me Té e nuk iu çvesh kurrë, asnjëherë, deri ditën që Ai i la të gjitha!...
Ai, me vedi mori vetëm një brilant...Shpirtin!

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

AT PJETËR MESHKALLA S.J.

(vijim)

Njëditë, kur po bisedonim e ishim zhytë në një diskutim plot pasion e, kjo gja asht krejt e kuptueshme prej vetë mënyrës si fliste e natyrës tërheqëse të P. Meshkallës, kur, papritë, Ai ndërpreu bisedën, shikoi orën dhe më tha: Duhët me më falë, mbasi më duhët me shkue në shtëpi..., unë, mendova për ndonjë çeshtje ore të caktueme të shërbesave fetare që kryente..., por, jo! Ai më tregoi, se do të ndiqte në radio turneun çiklistik të Francës (Le tour de France)... Unë u qesha, por, edhe e vështrova me habi...po, jo! Ai ma përforcoi mendimin që kishte tue me shpjegue, se gjithmonë e kishte ndjekë me radio tue e shoqnue me hartë rrugën çiklistike. Në kohën e rinisë së Tij, në Austri, ishte marrë edhe Ai vetë me këte sport aq të dashtun për Té... 
E tham të drejtën, për mue kjo ishte diçka e papritun!... Ai Padër Meshkalla, -Ai Meshtari i Madh!...ishte edhe sportist! Ma vonë me kanë tregue, sesi lonte futboll në oborrin e jezuitëve me nxanësit e vet. Nuk pritonte në çdo kohë me albitrue ndeshjet e studentave. Fushat sportive për jezuitët kanë kenë gjithmonë terrene grumbullimi për edukimin fizik e moral të rinisë. Ata punonin për një rini të ditun e të shëndetëshme.

Ai merrte pjesë në të gjitha fushat e jetës dhe me kompetencë fliste për ato. Horizonti i dijes së Tij ishte i pakufi.

Unë i tregova një grafikë të paekspozueme në të cilën kisha punue Krishtin e vdekun, në vitin 1961. (Asht ajo vepër që u vue në kopertinën e librit Martirizimi i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare, dhurue Papës Gjon Pali II, me rastin e vizitës së Tij, në Shqipni, me 23 Prill 1993). Ai u kënaq tue e pa dhe menjëherë të nesërmen më solli një album të jetës së Krishtit, të punuem me akuarel nga një piktor anglez, që kishte shkue me e punue në Palestinë shumë vite maparë. Bashkë me këte album më solli edhe një fletore me disa poezi të shkrueme prej vetë Meshkallës, që menjëherë unë fillova ilustrimet e tyne. 
Vinte pak ma shpesh ato ditë mbasi kishte shumë pretendime në fushen artistike, të cilën e njihte shumë mirë; si në letersi, pikturë, muzikë. Nuk kënaqej me pak! Prej Tij unë ruaj këshillen: Me kenë kërkues i së bukres deri në fund!, - kambngulja - ishte tipari veçues i Tij. Më diftonte sesi poezinë Sant Elena e kishte punue tri herë...e, me të vërtetë, ajo poezi asht shumë e bukur për mos me thanë që asht ndër ma të bukrat ose, ma mirë me thanë ndër kryeveprat e Tij. 

Për me mërrijtë sado pak e me kuptue se kush ishte P. Meshkalla në art mjafton me lexue artikullin e Tij: Art e moralitet, botue në gazetën e përdyjavëshme Tomorri i vogël, në Tiranë, me 15 gusht 1942. Artikullin e përfundon kështu: Kush mbjellë erë, korrë stuhi, thotë një proverb i huej!. Ai që e lexon tashti atë artikull asht zor me e kuptue se P. Meshkalla, artikullin nuk e ka shkrue sot. Nuk fliste kurrë gjatë për kohën e shkueme. Piksynimi ishte tek e ardhmja. Parashikimi i saktë për kohën që vjen asht veti e figurave të mëdha, pikërisht, ajo, që sot na e quajmë aktualitet e që gjithmonë asht thirrë: Pavdeksi. 

P. Meshkalla shkruan atëherë: ....Nuk ka art të vërtetë që të jetë në kundërshtim me ligjin e natyrës dhe pa një përmbajtje (mbrendësi) morale..... 
Kur vepra artistike merr gjallni prej frymës së idealeve ma të larta njerëzore, jo vetëm shumfishohet ndikimi i saj mbi lexuesa apo shikuesa, (prej shkrirjës së idealeve të larta morale me ato thjeshtë estetike), por edhe artisti vetë fuqizohet në cilsitë artistike që ka prej natyre. ...Shtrembënimi (prishja, turbullimi) i ndjesive dhe i karakterit të turmave, i frynë vetë zjarrit që ka ndezun në to propaganda e pandërgjegjëshme. Të gjitha klasat shoqnore edhe ma të pazhvilluemet i kërkojnë sot artit sorogate të lehta. 
Çka mund të mendohet ma e terbueme ose e bastardhueme, ma kriminele ose gjaksore, pranohët, shfaqët e përhapët prej këtij pseudo-arti, tue ndezë dëshira të pafrenueshme, sidomos ndër zemra që posa kanë nisë me bulue, tue polarizue vëmendjen e tyne kah objektet seksuale.... Këta artikuj sot janë një bazë studimi për artin dhe gjuhën e njësueme.

Ndokush mund të pyesin: A dinte me këndue P. Meshkalla? dhe, unë, po ju përgjigjëm se PO!... Në fundin e ferrit ku ishte Ai, ndoshta, ndokush nuk e beson, por asht ma vështirë me ba të tjerët me këndue, se me këndue ai vetë, pra, me 24 dhetor 1952, natën e Krishtlindjeve, janë dëshmitarë djelmoçat e rinjë të asaj kohe, bashkvuejtës në kampin e të burgosunve nr. 1, tek Ura vojgurore në Berat, që bashkë me mësuesin e tyne kënduan me zâ të lehtë Schtille Nacht, madje, shumë lehtë, se me zâ ma të lartë mund ti prishej qetësia policve që aq iu donte e, kush e din se çfarë mund të vinte prej drite!... 

Fatkeqësisht nuk e kujtoj emnin e një djalit të rinj për të cilin më ka tregue i nderuemi Pjetër Gjini, (kur pat dalë nga burgu i Burrelit në 1957), aq e kishin rrah e torturue në mënyrë çnjerëzore, sa për kush e din sa ditë nuk mund të çohej i shkreti në kambët e veta. E, pse? -Dikush e kishte paditë se ai djali kishte thanë: P. Meshkalla asht njeriu ma i madh që kam njohtë në jetën teme!... E pabesueshme!... por, ai u ndeshkue aq rrebtë vetëm se guxoi e vuni figurën e P.Meshkallës, mbi Enver Hoxhen e Stalinin e madh ...
Për kësi lloj faji nuk ishte aspak çudi edhe me të pushkatue në ato kohë. I ka këto gjana demokracia proletare, thonte, i madhi Pjetër Gjini, lum kush e provon!.... 

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

AT PJETËR  MESHKALLA S.J.

(vijim)

P. Meshkalla mbasi doli nga burgu i Burrelit, aty nga fundi i vitit 1961, pak vite prej jetës së Tij i kaloi bashkë me nanën, në shtëpinë e kushrinës së vet Ganxhës, në rrugën e njohtun Ballabane që shumë shpejt u ba qendër pelegrinazhi për të gjitha moshat dhe për të gjithë shkodranët pa dallim Feje. Vepra e paharrueshme e Tij, asht puna e palodhun me rininë me të cilën Ai ishte i pakursyem, i patrembun, korrekt, i dashtun, i papritueshëm, i përvujtë, gjithmonë buzagaz, Meshtar e Pishtar i vertetë i dijes dhe i atdhetarizmës deri në fundin e jetës së Tij. 

Në Shkodër, kush nuk e kishte ndigjue emnin e këtij Meshtari që nuk shihej asnjëherë as ndër Kisha, madje, as tue thanë meshë, se, jo, ma tue predikue? 

Pak vite maparë mësova një të fshehtë për P. Meshkallën...
Isha me një gazetar anglez në varrezat e Rëmajit, pak ditë mbas hapjës së Kishave, kur, papritmas, afrohët një vajzë e re dhe më kërkon me folë me gazetarin. Fol, i thashë, se nuk të ndalon kush ma me folë me té, po, a din ti me folë anglisht? Po, mu përgjigj ajo, dhe, menjëherë, filloi me i folë rrjellshëm gazetarit. Ajo i tregoi atij kënaqësinë që ndiente për hapjen e Kishave në Shqipni, edhe pse ajo kishte lind mbas mbylljes së tyne, në vitin 1970. Ajo i foli për bindjen e plotë që kishte prej kohësh, se do të vine kjo ditë, sepse, kur e pyeti gazetari sesi të asht krijue kjo bindje? Vajza, me krenari iu përgjigj:  Unë, e dijsha se do të hapën prap Kishat në Shqipni, madje, edhe shpejtë, se këte ma ka thanë Mësuesi i em,  Padër Meshkalla. Unë jam kenë nxanëse e Tij, Ai më ka mësue fshehtas uratët e para, katekizmin, Ai më ka kungue sëpari, madje, Ai më ka mësue edhe anglishtën tue më nxitë se ka me tu dashtë njëditë dhe, qé, sot po flas me ju! Unë jam krenare sepse kam kenë nxanësja e fundit e Tij. Prej Tij kam mësue moralin fetar katolik, prej Tij kam mësue çdo gja të mirë, se vetëm mirë dinte me mësue Padër Pjetër Meshkalla!. 

Vëreni me kujdes artikujt, programet, metodat e punës së Tij me RININË dhe keni me pa se sot bota moderne dhe e përparueme, që mbështetët dhe ecën drejtë në shina të sigurta mbi parimet e shëndoshta të edukatës dhe moralit, përdorë ata metoda edukative e kulturore që përdori Meshkalla i Madh, pra, jo pak, por 60 apo 70 vjetë maparë në Shqipninë e atëherëshme dhe të mbrapambetun!  

Të dalin si burrat një njeri dhe të thonë të kundërtën e kësaj që jam tue thanë unë, të dalin një njeri dhe të më kundërshtojnë një prej veprimeve të Meshkallës, mbasi jeta e Tij nuk ishte aq e shkurtë sa mos me pasë edhe ndonjë gabim, por, ajo ishte mjaftë e gjatë dhe me shumë prova të vështira, shumë ma tragjike se mund ta mendojmë na sot e me dallgë të pakuptueshme, për brezat që do të vijnë ma vonë. Kjo vepër aq e vlefshme kje e përditëshme dhe e pandërpreme deri në fund të jetës.

Vepra e Tij si Bari i Mirë mbeti kudo ku Ai vuni kambën edhe pse ujqit komunistë ishin gjithnjë tue pré delet e qingjat ma të mirë. Ndonse, i survejuem, kudo e gjithmonë me Sigurimin e mnershëm mbas shpine, tue e vrojtue se, ku po hin, sa po rrin, çka po ban, me ke po rrin, çka po flet, prej kah erdhi, ke takoi rrugës, kush e ndaloi, a i dha gja dhe, a lanë takim prap për nesër e, në mënyrë të posaçme, kush i shkon në shtëpi? Ai nuk u përkul, Ai nuk e njohti frikën, po vazhdoi me punue pa u lodhë si Misionar i vërtetë që ishte, gjithmonë i vorfën për nga ana materiale, por gjithmonë i pasun me virtytet e Shpirtit. I lindun, i edukuem dhe i brumosun për me ndihmue të tjerët me moralin Kristjan, me edukatën humane e kulturën evropiane, me rregullat njerëzore, normat e mënyrën MESHKALLJANE, një rrugë krejt origjinale, gjithmonë e pashkelun, e pastër për nga ana morale e shpirtnore në sherbim të shoqnisë njerzore në të gjitha pikëpamjet, ashtusi ishte edhe Ai vetë. 

Ajo edukatë ka kenë,  asht e do të mbetët e pavdekëshme për të gjithë Popullin Shqiptar e Rininë e tij, që me vepra Ai provoi se e deshti e sakrifikoi për té aq shumë! 

Ai shkruan: ....Na jemi gurët (të mëdhaj o të vogjel) të hjedhun në fillim, të cilët zhduken e nuk shifen ma, por janë në themel të parë! 
Qé, ambicioni i themelit. Mu zhdukë e mos me u pa ma!.... 

Gurët e Atij themeli asht e vërtetë se komunistëve iu dukën të vogjël. Ata menduan se Ata gurë me të vërtetë do të zhduken e, nuk do të shihen ma në truell të Kastriotit. Ndoshta, mendohej se dallgët e Revolucionit, do të rrafshojnë bashkë me gurët që kishin fillue me nxjerrë krye e, pikërisht, me Ata gurë, që ishin vue mbi themelet e kulturës evropiane edhe Heronjtë, që kishin la me gjakun e Tyne Ata themele, por koha tregoi se gurët e parë nuk kishin luajtë, nuk ishin thye, as nuk ishin ciflosë e plasë, nuk ishin shkatrrue as rrokullisë, jo, kurrë, ATA GURË të vendosun në themel të tokës Shqiptare që në Shekullin e Parë të Epokës së Ré nga ShPali, dhe, sot Ata gurë po mbroheshin nga Pjetri, që tha: Ju, Kishat rranoni, por Toka nuk lot! Ju, prishni  Kisha e Xhamija, por Ata do të ndërtohen prap njëditë!....
Kishin harrue me lexue:...por janë në themel të parë !....  Meshkalla me shokë...

Në njëditë të bukur vjeshte jo e zakonëshme në Shkodër, mbasi ky qytet veçohët për shinat e shumta që bijnë. Pikërisht në një ndër ditët ma të shënueme të historisë së lashtë të këtij qyteti, me datën 11 Nandor 1990, njerëzit tuba-tuba prej të katër anëve po vërshenin si lumi e po grumbulloheshin në një skutë të periferisë, që thirret Rëmaji. Aty, në një rrenojë, në atë kapelë të vogël të varrezave mbas sa e sa vitësh do të thohej Mesha e Parë, prej Don Simon Jubanit... 

Gra, burra, plaka, pleqë, sakata e të gjymtuem me patërica, të rinjë e të reja të të gjitha moshave, foshnje me faqe të kuqe nga të ftohtit ndër karroca; fëmijë të vogjel të kapun për Kryqa mermeri, që dukeshin sikur po i rrokun për mos me i lëshue kurrma;... mijra vetësh pranë të Parëve të tyne që u kane ba Kryq në ballë; mijra vetësh që vênë një Kryq mbi gurë të ndonjë vorri mbetë shkrèt; mijra vetësh pa gja te kryet mbas atij muri nën ata çinarë, múr që ndanë paqën e përjetëshme të këndejme, me atë të kobëshmen vdekje të dhunëshme nën plumbat komuniste e, që, sot mbi 

Ata vorre të përbashkëta Heronjësh janë prapseprap vagonat e mbushun me ushtarë të forcave speciale të Sigurimit, në ballin e të cilëve asht ende simboli i varrmihësve të Tyne, që me ata pesë cepat e tij të ngulun në zemrat e Nanave e Motrave Shqiptare, gjithmonë ndër mote ata pesë cepa do të na kujtojnë Zojen e Shkodrës me shtatë hanxharë...
Pikërisht, këte ditë po më ripërtrihej në mend ajo ngjarje, që para 23 vjetësh ndodhi në shtëpinë e njenës prej këtyne Burrneshave, një grues shkodrane me brandavekë e me bohçe të bardhë që nuk iu hoq gjithë jetën bashkë me at shami si futa mbi kryet e saj... 

Ishte njena prej Atyne Nanave që rrëkaja e lotve ende të pathame kishte lá gurtë e Zallit të Kirit!... 
Njëditë, Sigurimi i Shtetit i kontrolloi  edhe shtëpinë përdhese dhe mbasi i dogj edhe një figure që i kishte mbetë e fshehun nën kllef të jestekut, figurën e Zojës së Shkodrës, me të cilën ngushllohej e flente, njeni prej mizorve u suell dhe e pyeti: Hë, plaké...fol, a ke më ndonjë gjë tjatër të fshehur?, Padër Meshkalla, pat tregue sesi iu përgjigj plaka: 
-Po, kam edhe një gjâ që ju nuk keni si me ma marrë dhe, vuni dorën në ballë e, iu tha: -Kam edhe këté: Në Emën të Atit e, të Birit e, të Shpirtit Shenjtë e, Ashtu kjoftë!.

E, ashtu, ndodhi, në mes të Atyne Kryqave, prap na e pamë me sytë tonë edhe njëherë Até që na mësoi dhe predikoi gjithë jetën e Tij, PADËR  PJETËR  MESHKALLA  S.J.
CHRISTUS  VINCIT  !.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Labeat nje pyetje kam, kush eshte prifti katolik i Mirdites ose Abati qe pershkruan Durhami ne librin e saj "High Albania". Nqs s'e ke lexuar, behet fjale per vitin 1908.

----------


## Labeati

D&G qe interesohesh per Abacine e Mirdites:

Kisha famullitare e Oroshit


Ann Brigde

(nga romani Ujëra këngëtare, 1946)

Ann Bridge ishte në Amerikë një shkrimtare e njohur në vitet e pasluftës së dytë botërore. Në romanin e saj Singing Waters Ujëra këngëtare, ajo përpunoi përshtypjet e saj nga një qëndrim në Shqipëri në vitet e fundit të luftës. Në kapitullin e dhjetë personazhi qendror, Gloire, gjendet në Orosh të Mirditës. Shkrimtarja jep një përshkrim të hollësishëm të kishës së Oroshit dhe famullisë së zonës, në kohën kur famullitar ishte ipeshkv Frano Gjini. Imzot Gjini pati zënë më 1929 vendin e abatit nullius të Mirditës, Preng Doçit, vdekur disa vjet më parë. Me përkushtimin e tij fitoi dashurinë e gjithë banorëve besimtarë të Mirditës dhe i dha një gjallëri të pazakontë kishës e jetës së famullisë atje. Mbas luftës u caktua delegat i Vatikanit në Shkodër. Ngriti zërin në një letër publike drejtuar Enver Hoxhës kundër persekutimit që po i bëhej klerit katolik në Shqipëri. U arrestua më 1945 dhe mbas mundimesh të gjata e torturash çnjerëzore, u pushkatua së bashku me 18 pjesëtarë të tjerë të klerit katolik më 8 mars 1948 në Bardhaj të Shkodrës.
I jemi mirënjohës për këtë tekst dhe dokumentimit të kalvarit të klerit katolik te ne atij shqiptari të madh në San Francisko që quhej Gjon Sinishta.


Kisha famullitare e Oroshit ngrihet në një bregore mbi një luginë të ngushtë, midis kodrave me njolla të errëta; në faqet e luginës pas saj, aty ku trualli është më pak i rrëpirtë, sheh mbi tarraca kopshte e lehe të mbjellash, e përmbi to sërish pjerrtësitë e vargut kryesor, me pyjet e pishave e kullotat, që ngrihen gjithmonë e më lartë derisa kulmojnë në kreshtën me thepa, të gjatë e të zhveshur, të Malit Shenjtë. Është një peizazh i egër, i zhveshur dhe i ashpër, por pa rreptësinë e Spanjës  sepse është i larmë, individual, i lirë, e mbi të gjitha, plot dritë: dritë që e pasqyrojnë rrëpirat e ulta, të zbehta e të thara, kullotat e shpërndara aty-këtu dhe kurrizi i argjendë i majave të maleve. Kur del jashtë luginës duke u ngjitur lartësive, sikurse kishte bërë Gloire, panorama gjithë përplaset menjëherë mbi udhëtarin në kohën që ky i afrohet kreshtës  korita e çrregullt dhe e gjerë rend për disa milje deri lart në qafë, e mbisunduar nga njëra anë prej kurrizit të bardhë të Malit Shenjtë, nga ana tjetër prej maleve të tjera më të pyllëzuara mbi Malin Shenjtë; ndërsa pas disa hapash të tjerë, vështrimi i shtangur ndal te shfaqja e papritur e Kishës madhështore, që ngrihet me tërë vëllimin e saj mbi zhurin e truallit të sheshtë, me kambanoren e stilit rokoko përmbi parasallën dhe ngrehinat e tjera që shpërhapen gjatoshe, me trajta këndëdrejta e të rrepta, prej këndit lindor. Është kaq e madhe, kaq e bujshme, sa të lë njëherë shtangur. E ku është ai komunitet besimtarësh që do ta mbushë këtë ngrehinë?  sepse, hiq disa pak shtëpi të vogla midis tarracave, të shpërhapura nëpër luginë, syri të kap vetëm kullota të ashpra, pyje, shkëmbenj e gurishta në faqe mali. Mirëpo famullia është aty, siç do ta shihte shpejt Gloire Thurston, besimtarë të ardhur më këmbë nëpër shtigje të gurta nga lugina e kodra milje e milje larg, andej ku ndodhen banesat e tyre të thjeshta që i fshihen vështrimit, nëpër lugje e gryka, pranë ujërave e atyre pak tokave pjellore që ofron vendi.

...Si kisha ashtu dhe komuniteti i besimtarëve janë njëherëshi vepra dhe monumenti i një trupe të mrekullueshme njerëzish, françeskanëve të Shqipërisë së Epërme. Përmes epokës së errët e pa shpresë të Turqisë, Urdhri Françeskan i mori nën krahët e veta malësorët shqiptarë, duke u kujdesur dhjetvjeçar pas dhjetvjeçari, shekull pas shekulli, që në këto vise të largëta, të vetmuara e të vështira, besimtarët të gjenin bariun shpirtëror, të bëheshin fekthimet, të ndalej vërshimi i islamizmit. Shumë prej tyre, ndoshta shumica e këtyre priftërinjve të përkushtuar ishin prej gjaku shqiptar, pjesëtarë të ngulimeve arbëreshe në Kalabri dhe Pulje, paraardhësit e të cilëve kishin marrë arratinë përballë ardhjes së turqve. Kjo historia e françeskanëve të Shqipërisë është një nga më romantiket e më pak të njohurat në historinë e gjatë, romantike e galante të katolicizmit roman. Edhe ata i ndanë fatet e fatkeqësitë me grigjat e tyre të ashpra; ashtu si Lek Dukagjini e shumë të tjerë, ata u përpoqën dhe po ashtu dështuan, që ta vinin nën kontroll gjakmarrjen mbisunduese; hynë, me aq sa ua lejonte besimi i tyre  pasi ishin të një gjaku  në doket e pjesëtarëve të mrekullueshëm sadoqë primitivë të bashkësive të tyre. Për ta ata ishin jo vetëm priftërinj e famullitarë, por edhe mjekë, shkrues zyrtarë e shkruajtës letërkëmbimesh personale, pasi vetëm ata kishin privilegjin e shkrim-këndimit nën Turqinë. Qoftë që i miratonin qoftë që jo, ata i kanë regjistruar me përpikmëri vendimet e çuditshme, tradicionale të Këshillit të Fisit, apo Pleqnisë  vendime që mbështeteshin shumë më tepër mbi zakonin sesa mbi doktrinën katolike. Dhe aty janë deri sot e kësaj dite, tek punojnë, luten, çojnë meshën, paralajmërojnë, shërojnë, mësojnë, në një izolim të papërfytyrueshëm shpirtëror dhe intelektual, por gjithë durim, të përkushtuar tërësisht, të thithur kryekrejt nga detyra e tyre vetmitare.

...Ishte një dyndje e vërtetë. Kisha ishte plot e përplot. Nuk kishte frona; besimtarët gjunjëzoheshin mbi dyshemenë e shdystë prej guri; kurse hapësira që mbetej mes dy sekseve nuk ishte një vijë e drejtë, por një gjarpërim që ngjitej lart drejt altarit. Kur iu mësuan sytë me dritën e vagullt pas ndriçimit verbues të diellit përjashtë, ajo nisi të shikojë përreth vetes. Mesha kishte filluar e, prej skajit më të largët, mes dritave dhe kemit, ecnin tutje-tëhu disa figura të veshura me rrobe të mrekullueshme; po këndohej në kor. Gloiren e tërhiqnin më shumë besimtarët. Kur u ngritën ata më këmbë, pa diçka shumë simpatike. Të gjithë fëmijët e vegjël ishin rreshtuar te kangjellat para altarit, si një kurorë e gjatë ku ndër ngjyrat mbisundonte e bardha: përparëse të bardha për djemtë, përparëse të vogla me ngjyrë për vajzat, pantallona të bardha për të dyja palët. Gratë përqark saj ishin veshur të gjitha me pantallonat e tyre të plota dhe me futat e bardha që u mbërrinin thuajse te kyçi i këmbës, me jelekë kadifeje në të kuqe të errët, purpur ngjyrë kumbulle ose të gjelbra të thella, përparëse mëndafshi të shkëlqyera ngjyra-ngjyra, shumica me shaje të zeza me thekë të lidhura mbi krye. Kaq mund të shikonte e jo më shumë, pasi në pjesën ku rrinte ajo, poshtë pranë derës, kisha ishte shumë e errët. Kundërmimi gati të merrte frymën. (Por me të ishte e mësuar nga Italia). Ndërsa shërbesa vazhdonte, ajo ndjeu diçka që po i linte një mbresë shumë më të thellë sesa shkëlqimi dhe veçantia e kësaj yllësie kostumesh të mrekullueshme dhe fytyrash të pashme, thuajse të gjitha me vulën e një dinjiteti krenar. Ky këtu nuk u ngjante fare komuniteteve mondane që ndjekin në katedralen e Shën Pjetrit ndonjë shërbesë fetare me famë, me bindjen e vet të shpenguar ndaj konvencioneve kishtare, me gjunjëzimet, çuarjet më këmbë, heqjen e kryqit  të gjitha të kryera gati mekanikisht në intervalet mes vërejtjeve mendjeholla të fqinjit dhe komenteve me pëshpërimë. Asgjë të ngjashme nuk shihje këtu, përveç fëmijëve që rrinin tek altari, të cilët shtynin e lëviznin siç lëvizin fëmijët e gjithë botës. Nuk gjeje as atë përkushtimin e vetëdijshëm dhe fetarinë e përqëndruar të një komuniteti të mirëstërvitur anglikan në Londër. Këtu kishte diçka më të madhe, më primitive, e megjithatë më themeltare. Komuniteti i besimtarëve po këndonte në kor, veçse burrat u përgjigjeshin grave dhe gratë burrave, në një volum të lartë antifonal, që bartte në vetvete një siguri të thellë. Por, pos këtyre, ishte diçka që e tërhiqte gjithë atë masë malësorësh në mënyrë të papërballueshme drejt njërës anë të kishës së madhe, drejt altarit dhe meshtarit e aty qëndronte pezull në një tension si tensioni i kordës së një instrumenti muzikor: e pashmangshme, që vinte nga thellësitë e se ndalje dot. Asnjë shenjë të jashtme nuk kishte e gjitha kjo  fytyrat e mrekullueshme mbeteshin larg, të tërhequra, të padepërtueshme  por ishte aty dhe Gloire Thurston, ai produkt i pakënaqur, i përkëdhelur e ultramodern i dy kontinenteve dhe i shumë kryeqyteteve, e ndjente dhe nuk mund ti shpëtonte. Ishte kaq e madhe, frikësuese për të në madhështinë e vet, saqë e ndjeu veten pothuajse e lehtësuar kur mbaroi shërbesa, organoja mbusholloi dhe besimtarët, së bashku me të, vërshuan përjashtë sërish në dritën verbuese të diellit, që ishte shumë më normale dhe shumë më e durueshme se sa ai ndriçim verbues përbrenda.

----------


## Labeati

(vijon - marre me shkurtime nga artikujt e Z. Fritz Radovani)

Nga publicistika shoqerore e Pader Meshkalles:


*FISNIKRIA  E  KRISHTENË*

6. Udhë të gabueme

*Fanatizmi.*

Organizata e Veprimit Katolik synon kryesisht me përtri jetën e krishtenë ndër katolike, gadi kjeshë tue thanë: Me i ba katolikët (me emën), të krishtenë të vërtetë. 

Edhe fushata e jonë për bujarinë e madhninë e të krishtenit, këte objektiv ka: Me zgjue, përballë shterpësisë e vobegsisë shpirtnore, një mburrje shenjtë në zbatimin e jetës fetare. Porse, mburrja e zelli për Fé, si çdo gja tjetër e mirë, mundët, me u largue prej qellimit të shénjtë, tue u teprue. Atëherë, bahët fanatizëm. 

Edhe emni fanatik në burimin e parë (prej lat. Fanum  tempull), kishte një kuptim të pelqyeshëm që d.m.th. sherbyes në tempull, por, kur, fetarët e besimeve pagane filluan me përzi në sherbimet fetare disa sjellje të trénta, kërcimesh, hallakatjesh e përgjakjesh, emni fanatik mori kuptimin e mnishëm të furisë e të verbimit.

Katoliku duhët me kenë fanatik, ose, besnik në sherbim të Zotit, Të Fésë dhe të Kishës. Ky lloj fanatizmi asht një ndérë për até, pse tregon karakterin e burrit që, shpallë haptas mendje-mbushjën e vet, pa marré ase turp, pa tregtime e, me zbatim në jetë. 

Kur përkundra, mburrja, kalon në teprime të marra, në furina e sulme të verbëta, në besime të shkjepta e në bestytni, -fryte të padijes fetare- atëherë, krijohët fanatizmi i tréntë e i mnishëm, i cili, për faj të tonë e ban të mnishme, në sy të botës edhe Fénë e vërtetë.

Verbimi fanatik nuk asht Fisnikri e krishtenë: Asht udhë e gabueme!

Një shembull: 

Po, një shembull praktik: *Me sha e me qestisë fetë tjera, duhët çansue, padyshim fanatizëm i verbët, si kundra edukate e kundra shpirtit të krishtenë*. 

Thotë njeni: Unë, e due dhe e çmoj Féne teme!, thotë tjetri: Unë due me kenë apostull i përhapjës së Fésë..., thotë prap një tjetër: Unë i dal zot Fésë seme pse, ma shajnë e ma përbuzin... 

Nuk asht shenjë se e duam dhe e çmojmë Fénë tonë, kur, shajmë e qestisim Fénë e të tjerve. Ndjesia fetare asht shumë delikate, asht çeshtje ndërgjegje... A e njeh ti ndërgjegjën e shokut tand?!... Ti mundësh me iu falëndérës Perendisë e, me iu lutun, që, me të ndihmue, me të ruajtë në Shpirtë të gjallë e të pastër Fénë e Shenjtë, mundësh, me iu lutë që, me i shndritë mendjen edhe atyne që, ende nuk e njohin; mundësh, me ia zbardhun faqën me jetën tande shembullore, tue ecë mbas mësimeve të Sajë. Fénë Shenjte ti studjoje, orvatu me e kuptue mirë, sa me kenë në gjendje edhe me e mbrojtë e me ndriçue, jo, me të shame, por, me arsye. Veçse, kërko gjithëherë thelbin e pandrrueshëm të mësimit të krishtenë, tue e dallue mirë prej shtojcave e rrethanave që ndrrojnë. Mos u lavdro për Fé, pa e ditë se në çka përmbahët; mos shit madhështi për ndodhina të rastit dhe dukje të jashtme, të cilat kjenë apo nuk kjenë, Fénë nuk e ndrrojnë, (bie fjala, një funksion, një proçesion, një predk i shkelqyeshëm). Të jeshë i drejtë! Mos i moho të metat ose fajet e sakta që kane muejtun me u ba edhe prej të krishtenve, edhe prej përsonave të hjerarkisë kishtare (edhe të krishtenve Krijuesi u ka lanë lirinë e vullnetit e, mundën me gabue, por, ndërsa Féja mbetët Ajo që asht). Prandej, as ndër besime të tjera mos me kërkue me mohue çka gjenë të mirë e të drejtë. Kurrë, nuk do tiu ngarkosh atyne faje që nuk i kanë! Gjithashtu, nuk asht aspak burrëni me prekë pa nevojë: ndër besime fetare, disa varrë (plagë) delikate; e, në rast nevoje (si, p.sh. kur jemi të detyruem me mbrojtë një të drejtë të cenueme), kjo punë duhët ba me Fisnikri të krishtenë, pa pezmatue, pa fye e, me prova të sigurta. 

2. Nuk tregon se kemi zêll apostullimi kur shajmë e qestisim Fénë e të tjerëve. Me siguri askush nuk ka të drejtë me të ndalue, që, tu dishrojsh të tjerëve një të mirë, që ti vetë e gëzon. Por, me përbuzje e qestisje, nuk mundesh kurrfarë dobije me i sjellë Fése sate, madje, e damton, tue i krijue anmiq, për shkak të një shfrimi të pasionit tand personal. Çfardo urdhni (detyrimi) në besim, jo vetëm me anë të forcës, por edhe me anë të shtërngimit moral, asht në kundërshtim të flaktë me shpirtin katolik. 

Shkruan i famëshmi Imz. G. Bonomelli: E di mirë se ndër disa kohna, ndër disa vende, prej anës së disa njerëzve, u përdor disa herë forca, për me i detyrue të tjerët me ndie e me pranue mësimin katolik, si, edhe disa herë iu diktue Féja e Pagëzimi. Por, mos të përzijmë veprën e keqndritun të disa privatve, me até të Kishës Katolike! Kjo, nuk ka shtërngue kurrë, asnjënjeri të vetëm me rrokun Fénë, o me ia pranue mësimin. (Ministeri cristiani, II, 82.).

Kisha kërkon vetëm të drejtën me shpallë lirisht e pa pengime mësimet e Ungjillit e, me theksue detyrën e ndërgjegjës me rrokë Fénë e Krishtit. 

3. Nuk tregon sé duam me i dalë zot Fésë sonë, kur, me shpagim kërkojmë me u hakmarrë. Fjala e urdhnit për të krishtenin asht vétëm fjala e Krishtit: 

*Duani armiqtë tuej!*  (Math. 5, 44.) dhe, ajo e Shën Palit: 

*Munde të keqën me të mirë!*  (Rom. 12, 21.). Kur e kërkon ndërgjegja dhe detyra, së drejtës duhët me i dalë zot deri në vdekje, me çdo flijë: *Porse, a nuk janë bash ata që rrijnë me pushkë në faqe, për me i dalë zot Fésë, të cilët, mandej, janë ma të parët që e turpnojnë me vepra e, ndoshta edhe me të shame, Zotin, Krishtin, Fénë!?...*   


*VËLLAZEN ME TË GJITHË!*
Kësodore kemi me provue me fakte, se, asht e mundun bashkëjetesa ma paqësore e, ma e frytëshme, me besime të tjera: Pa kenë nevoja me e mënjanue Fénë tonë, madje, ma shumë, tue e ndjékë  besnikrisht. 

*Marrë nga revista Kumbona e së Diellës 

    Viti 1942, nr. 6, fq. 69-70.*

----------


## Labeati

(vijon, pjese nga publicistika e P. P.Meshkalles)


*ART  E  MORALITET*

Arti nuk bazohet (identifikohët) me moralitet, as, nuk mjafton me kenë njeri i ndershëm, për me kenë artist. 

Nuk mund të gjykohët vlera e bukurisë me kritere të një rendi tjetër, as nuk mund ti rëzervohët nënshtetësia, vetëm atij frymëzimi, që, vehët në sherbim të një ideali jashta artit. 

Nuk mjafton për shembull, që, romani, drama, vjerrsha, të kenë një përmbajtje patriotike, për me u quejtun vepra arti. Një atdhetar i mirë, mundët me kenë një shkrimtar i keq: si, dhe, një moralist i mirë, mundët me kenë një stilist i keq. 

Arti për me kenë art, duhët me kenë ma sëpari, shprehje e gjallë e bukurisë. Në këte vështrim (pozitiv dhe jo eskluziv), mund të pranohët teoria art për art. Megjithkëte, arti, simbas natyrës së vet, nuk gëzon një pavarësi absolute prej çdo ligje jashtë-artistike, nuk asht amoral. 

Po të ishte prodhimi artistik vetëm një tubë shkëndijash të lëshueme prej zhenive të vetmuem, në hapsinat e vetmueme, ndoshta, nuk do të kishte pasë nevojë për termometrin e ligjit moral. Por, në fakt, arti jep e merr gjithshka prej shoqnisë njerëzore, e cila, natyrisht mbështetët mbi bazat e këtij ligji moral, prandej, nuk ka art të vërtetë që me kenë në kundërshtim me ligjin e natyrës dhe, pa një përmbajtje (mbrendsi) morale. 

I famëshmi profesor i letërsisë në Universitetin e Napolit, Fr. D. Ovidio, edhe pse pranon teorinë art për art, e shpjegon teorinë e vet pa rezerva, kur, shkruante: Nuk do me thanë se gjykimi mbi një vepër arti do të jetë ekskluzivisht estetik. Nuk duhët përzi elementi i thjeshtë estetik me elementët tjerë, por, as nuk do të qendrohët indiferent ose kryelartë, përballë këtyne elementëve të tjerë. Arti nuk zhvillohët (JETON) jashtë botës, por, asht i lidhun me të gjitha lëvizjet tjera njerëzore, me të gjitha manifestimet (shfaqjet) e tjera të jetës shoqnore, madje, edhe me një njeri të vetëm. Aftësia artistike nuk asht një cilësi krejtë e veçueme, por, asht e gërshetueme me cilësi të tjera të shpirtit. 

B.Croce, teoricien italian i estetikës në ditët tona shkruan: Moralisti, me plot të drejtë kritikon disa vepra që esteti kërkon ti miratojë. Porse, arti në kulm, sikurse i afrohët përkryemjës (përsosjes), ashtu edhe i afrohet së mirës; dhe, përçamja ndërmjet moralit e estetikës, vërtetohët vetëm në veprat që rradhitën ndër shkallët ma të ulta në hjerarkinë e bukurisë. Dhe, prap në një vend tjetër thotë: Në kjoftëse, arti gjindët përtej kufinit të moralit, artisti , <<si njeri>> nuk asht as përtej, as këndej, por, nën sundimin e tij dhe, nuk mund ti shmangët detyrave si njeri.

Kur vepra artistike merr gjallni prej frymës së idealeve ma të larta njerëzore, jo vetëm shumëfishohët ndikimi i saj mbi lexuesa apo shikuesa, (prej shkrimjes së idealeve të larta morale, me ata thjeshtë estetike), por, edhe artisti vetë fuqizohët në cilësitë artistike, që, ka prej natyre. 

Në kundërshtim të haptë me këta parime, asht ajo rrymë, gati e përgjithëshme, e cila mbron teorinë e emancipimit të plotë të aktivitetit artistik, prej moralit. Kjo rrymë, prej lartësive të kthjellta, pak nga pak e ka ulë artin me i sherbye spekulimeve tregtare, mbi andjet e turmave, me prodhime të ashtuquejtuna artistike. Prej shkëputjes  nga ligjët morale, sot, triumfon gjanë e gjatë dhe e patrazueme, ndër të gjitha degët e lamit artistik, paraqitja sistematike pornografike-seksuale. 

Bukë e përditëshme asht ngallnjimi (triumfi) i shkeljes së kunorës, mbështetun mbi evolucionizmin dhe determinizmin fatal Ibseman e Zolian. Shija e shndoshtë e bukurisë mbetët shumë e shtypun nën peshën e épshit dhe, kërkohët me u zëvendsue me drogat e impresionizmave të errta të sensacioneve violente, të grushtave mahnitës. 

Shtrembnimi (prishja, turbullimi) i ndjesive dhe i karakterit të turmave, i frynë vetë zjarrit që ka ndezun në to propaganda e pandërgjegjëshme. Të gjitha klasat shoqnore, edhe ma të pazhvilluemet, i kërkojnë sot artit sorogate (mjete fitimi falso) të lehta. Ndër shfaqjët e filmave, të dinamizueme (fuqizueme) prej sonoritetit, në vërshimin e romaneve, revistave të ilustrueme, etj. turmat gjejnë një mjet dëfrimi shumë ekonomik e të përdorshëm. 

Çka mund të mendohët ma e tërbueme ose, e bastardhueme, ma kriminele ose ma gjaksore, pranohët, shfaqët e përhapët prej këtij pseudo-arti, tue nxitë e ndezë dëshira të shfrenueme, sidomos, ndër zemra që, porsa kanë fillue me bulue, tue polarizue vëmendjen e tyne kah objektët seksuale. Kjo ndodhë sepse, mosha e ré asht ajo që,  e ndjen shumë ma të fuqishme tërheqjen dhe shijen kah bukuria, ajo, asht préja ma e afërta e këtyne pusive. 

Bukuria dhe dashnia janë dhe kanë me kenë gjithmonë, gurra e pashterrshme e frymzimit artistik. Por, frymzimi mundët me kenë bujar ose shtazor; i njajti objekt mundët me kenë edukues për një mendje të pjekun dhe, shkrumues apo shpartallues, për një zemër të njomë, për një mendje të pandritun ende. 

Kjo, asht afër mendësh. Dhe, për me e prue edhe ma afër mendësh këte të vërtetë, *unë, pyes përgjegjësit (prodhuesa, lejuesa ose reklamuesa) e propagandës së artit amoral (e imoral): A kishit me pranue ju, që, fëmijët tuej e mbarë familja e juej, me zbatue parimet që proklamohen e, poshtersitë që përshkruhën e zhvillohën para syve të tyne, ditë për ditë, ndër libra, revista, ilustrime, piktura, filma, etj.?!...*
Porse, ta pranoni, o mos ta pranoni, ata, kur, ta kenë mësue rrugën njëherë, kurrë, kurrgja ma nuk i ndalë!

Frytet shihën, por, asht kot me kja!... 

Kush mbjellë érë, korrë stuhi, thotë një proverb  i huaj!

Marrë nga gazeta e përdyjavëshme TOMORRI I VOGËL

                        Tiranë, 15 gusht 1942

----------


## Labeati

(vijim)

Nga krijimtaria Artistike e P.Meshkalles (marre nga shkrimet e F.Radovanit):

*SANT  ELENA*

*Në 100 vjetorin e vdekjës së Napoleon Bonapartit      (1821 - 1921) në Sant Elena. Për këte vjerrshë përshkrimin në prozë poetike në  italisht, ma dhá At J. Pasinetti. 
                                                       Shkodër, 1921*. 

Larg, e në vetmi trishtuese krejti mbshtjellun
nën të tjera klimë, të zjarrta e mjegullore, 
gjendët një i vogel ishull mes valësh déti, 
Atje, e thepisun, kryet zbulon e hovet, 
drejtë qiellit një buzë shkambi çveshë blerimi,
si të donte shoqëni me lypë ndër diella. 
I lodhun syni përmbi dét të pamatun 
kërkon, por kot, përrreth bregore të tjera 
sa grima të mund pushojë, pse, kah të sillesh 
mbi horizont, veç ndanë rrafshinë qiellngjye. 
Prej së drejte, mëni të Amëshuemit i vérbtun 
dukët ai shkamb atjé, dhe valët shkumbuese 
njêna mbas tjetrës, rrebtas tue gjimue, 
turren mbi té, por ato sulme të kota 
shkambi krenisht përbuzë, kè porsi sógje 
a monument të përjetëshem ma se bronxi, 
Zoti i fitores mbi njâtë vend e ruejti. 
Shkâmbit jetik përbri e për nën gêmba 
të njâj shelqnâje vajtuese, një varr gjendët; 
landë e ngâllënjimit, lari i rri mbi krye: 
Kyi ditë vigan mbi rê nae hidhte shtatin, 
por sot, rruféja djegun zhari, varet 
e shkyeme degësh; por, zjarri që prej së nalti 
mbi té u plandos, sia kish pasë sosun jetën, 
se, gêmbat e cunguem, stolí e begatëshme
i mblon prej gjethësh të blerueshëm  e, shkulmet
(ké të furisë së tyne në dorë kjo landë kjé lëshue)
me shkulë pa kurrë dobi rropatën: të forta
e të thélla rranjë kishngulun në atë bregore. 

*Kështu, deshti Qielli të largëtave breznina, 
kujtim tue u lanë të pashlyeshëm, me u tregue 
kryenalta si mbaron mbi tokë m a d h ë s h t i a ! *

----------


## Brari

heu bre Labeat.. si nuk e kam pa kte temen..
Eh ti kjofsh bekue qe po shkruan per  Legjendarin Pader Meshkallen..

moti mka tregue nje  njeriu im per pader Meshkallen .. 
ishim fmi thoshte ai e luanim ne oborrin e shkolles (besoj shkolla kuqe ne Tiran) futboll e arbiter kishim.. pikerisht  msusin Pader pjeter Meshkallen..
ai lunte me ne si me qen shoku jone.. e na mesonte shum e shum gjera te bukura e me vlere..

jemi rrac e keqe o labeat sepse pikerisht shum nga femijet qe ai i mesoi.. ne tiran Shkoder e gjetke.. u bene me vone  antar me rendesi te regjimit gjakatar envero-stalinoist.. por nuk guxuan me vone kur u bene burra ta mbrojne te ngratin Pjeter nga ganxhat e diktatures..dhe shpifjet qe hodhi per te parteja e qelbur e puns.. 

por jemi dhe rrac fisnike pikerisht se kemi nxjere Burra te medhej si Pader Meshkalla..

Ne burgjet e Enverit ran malsor e fusharak.. doktor e profesora..  gjeneral e ministra.. por askush nuk ka qendruar aq burrnor e i pathyshem si AI..

I perjetshem qofte  kujtimi e vepra e tije.. 

Respekt per ty Labeat.. qe je thesar i ketij Forumi..






..

----------


## Labeati

faleminderes o Brar,

se pari falenderimi i takon z.F.radovani qe i shkroi e botoi mandej mua.

Mgjse ndokujt mund ti duken histori te shkuara mendoj se eshte mire ti kujtojme se cfare ndodhi ne kete vend jo thjesh per P.Meshkallen po realiteti i 50 vjeteve.

Se shpejti do te postoj edhe pjesen e fundit qe permban nje nder kulmet e jetes se tij, konfliktin qe pat me kryeministrin M.Shehu te cilit i shkroi nje leter te "pa-imagjinueshme" ne vitin 1967.

Per kete leter dhe qendrim burreror, perpara arrestimit, ish PPSH dhe Sigurimi organizoi nje mbledhje demaskuese ne auditorin e ish-Institutit pedagogjik ku "ajka" pseudo-intelektuale e Shkodres si dhe disa qindra vete te instrumentuar u vune perballe ketij prifti shtatvogel, por qe i perballoi si burrat dhe kur ju dha fjala mbajti nje fjalim te pashoq kunder regjimit duke predikuar edhe fundin e tij mu ne mes te Shkodres, dhe meqe "gjyqi" zhvillohej me altoparlant, e degjoi e u mahnit gjithe Shkodra.

Natyrish qe nga salla e "debatit" te Institutit fluturoi fill e ne "auditorin" e birucave e burgje-kampeve.... 

por le ti'a leme autorit ne postimet ne vijim...

----------


## D&G Feminine

> . Shkrimtarja jep një përshkrim të hollësishëm të kishës së Oroshit dhe famullisë së zonës, në kohën kur famullitar ishte ipeshkv Frano Gjini. Imzot Gjini pati zënë më 1929 vendin e abatit nullius të Mirditës, Preng Doçit, vdekur disa vjet më parë. .



Falemnderit per pergjigjen por ketu nuk kuptohet nese eshte ky abati per te cilin po pyes. Shiko shkrimin me poshte, Durham permend vetem "Abati" pa emer.

THE RETURN OF PRENK PASHA
"Hail to the Chief who in triumph advances!" 

THE return of Prenk Pasha to his people was the final act in the great drama of the Coming of the Constitution. 

The other Christian tribes had light-heartedly rejoiced, filled only with child-like belief that any change must be for the better, and a wild hope that some Power was about to intervene and save them. Mirdita and Kthela alone hung back, silent, cautious. They would not exchange their little lamp of liberty for the patent flarelight of the New Constitution, till they felt satisfied of the truth of its much-advertised advantages. Others sang and fired volleys; the men of the Mirdite mountains remained dumb among their rocks. 

"The Mirdites are coming to-morrow," said Rumour"on Thursdayon Saturdayone day next week." But they gave no sign. Then the Djimiet (Young Turk Committee) in Scutari became anxious and annoyed. It believed that a brain, and a canny one, was responsible. The Young Turk is the son of the Old Turk, and the Djimiet thought to attain its end by assuming a bullying attitude. It sent a letter to the Archbishop of Scutari, bidding him inform the Abbot of the Mirdites that if his tribe did not at once come down to Scutari and accept the Constitution, he must take the consequences. To this the astute Abbot replied, with the courtesy for which he is renowned, that, in the first place, he was not under the Archbishop of Scutari; in the second, he was possessed of purely spiritual power; he therefore could not interfere in temporal affairs; the Mirdites, of course, had a Prince, but he, most unfortunately, was in Constantinople, and there was no one to command them. He added that it had never been the custom of the Mirdites to meet in Scutari, but always at the centre point of the tribe, the old Church of Shpal (St. Paul). 

The Djimiet realised of a sudden that even Young Turks make mistakes sometimes, communicated at once with Constantinople, and after nearly thirty years of exile, Prenk Pasha was returned to his native land, almost as fast as it was possible to send him. 

The Abbot had conquered. The excitement was great. The Moslems of Scutari were furioustalked of shooting Prenk when he arrived. But the Christians were filled with a great joy. The-Man-that-was-born-to-be-Prince was coming, and all would be well. I learned much of the Divine right of Kingsthe mediæval faith that put the fate of a people in one man's hands. Of Prenk Pasha himself, folk could tell me nothing at all. They were uncertain even whether he could still speak Albanian. But of his capacity to rule, to set wrong right, they had no shadow of a doubt. "He is the son of Bib Doda, and the blood of the Dukaghins is in his veins." 

The restoration of an exiled Prince to his people in a wild, mediæval landin the twentieth centurywas an event that for dramatic interest could have no rival. It cried to me, and I went. 

The gathering of the tribesmen was fixed for September 30, 1908. Prenk Pasha was to be two days on the way. 

Marko and I left early, so as to be well ahead, and rode over the parched plain and through the shrunken Drin, which was yet deep enough to flow over the tops of my boots, though I twisted my feet up as high as they would go. 

We pulled up at the han at Naranchi, on the borders of Mirdita. The hanjee, a Scutarene, was all agog with the approaching event. The men of Mnela, the border village of the Dibri bariak, were coming in force to hail and escort their chief. 

In another half-hour down they trooped at a double, all of a pack, firing as they camesmall, dark men for the most part, wiry and eagerthe most notorious robbers and skilled cattle-lifters of the district. Rattle, clatter, over the loose stones, followed their priesta long, black figure, on a strong, white horse. The wall of a ruined cottage, burnt for blood, served as a look-out post, whence the Mnela men took it in turn to scan the plain anxiously. The rest sat, as is their wont, in a circle, and debated the coming event. 

At first sight of the distant cavalcade there was a great cry, and a party rushed off to meet it. The remainder drew up in rude order by the waysidetense, listening. Distant shotsthe replying oneshe is coming, he is coming! In a cloud of white smoke, and the dan-dan-dan of the rifle-shots, Prenk Pashabefezzed, and in uniform gold-cordedcantered up on a white horse with his escort, drew rein, and threw himself from the saddle. A roar of rifles rang out, as Mnela, in a solid mass, fired over our heads. And then it was obvious that Prenk Pasha was a stranger in the land. He recoiled, deafened from what, to the tribesmen and myselffor I had been under fire on and off for two monthswas only a pleasing exhilaration. 

Prenk Pasha had arrived. There was a certain irony about the fact that the man who had left as a prisonertreacherously kidnapped on board a Turkish warshipwas now returning to the land of his birth, in Turkish uniform, as aide-de-camp to the Sultan, and attended by two Turkish guardian angelsYoung Turks in officers' uniforms. 

The halt was short. It was already late. We remounted. The Pasha, with his cousin, Kapetan Marko, and his escort, pushed on, I following, up the valley of the Gjadri. We were stopped to receive hospitality at the house of a headmanthe most celebrated cattle-lifter of them allwhere we sat on a scarlet carpet, drank rakia, and ate tepid mutton with our fingers, the Young Turks kindly pulling off lumps from the main animal for me. 

The Pasha showed no desire to prolong this meal. We remounted, and hustled up the mountain-side towards Mnela as fast as the shades of night allowed. The sun had gone down sullen in a purple storm-cloud, leaving blood-red gashes over the indigo mountains. We clattered up a zigzagI following the white horse in front of me, that showed as a luminous spot in the gloomtill we saw the sudden red blaze of beacon fire, beyond the small oak wood that hid the priest's house. 

It was an unusually large house; but even so I do not know how guests, escort, and servants all crowded into itbut they did. 

I dined in state with Prenk Pasha, Kapetan Marko, the Padre, and the two guardian angels. 

The Pasha, like a man in a dream, overwhelmed by a whirl of half-remembered, half-forgotten bygones, paced the room uneasily, too much excited to eat. "What tricks I played here when I was young!" he said, half dazed, "and now all the old generation are gone! I know no oneno one." He broke off abruptly, and I thought of "The Man that was." "You know, Mademoiselle," he added, with a laugh, "it is said that they are all robbers, and I am a robber chief!" 

The Young Turks were hungry, and did justice to the boiled mutton. They were Djimiet young men, and held golden views of the Constitution. Not having been up country themselves, they were most anxious to hear how I had found things. One was fluent in French; we got on well. I told of the state of things at Djakova and Luria, and the views of Kosovo vilayet. 

He was rather taken aback. The idea of possible difficulties surprised him. 

"The plan was," he said, "to send Hodjas to the mosques, all through Ramazan, to explain liberty and equality to the peopleall would be arranged. They were only ignorant." 

I suggested that ignorance was one of the most dangerous of enemies, and reflected that the preaching of the Hodjas would not mend matterswhich was the case. It was even then Ramazan, the towns swarmed with Hodjas, and that Ramazan was the worst on record for years. 

"Alors vous trouvez Mademoiselle que notre Constitution n'a pas encore réussi?" he asked naively. 

"Succeeded!" said I. "How can a Constitution succeed in a few weeks? You have not begun yet. All the difficulties now begin. There are the Serbs, the Albanians, the Bulgarians, the Turks, the Greeks, the Vlahs, who all are of different temperaments and have quite different ideas. It is true that they all disliked the old Government, but if they will like the new onethat is quite another thing. The Albanian question, for example, is of great difficulty, and needs quite special treatment." 

"Oh mon Dieu, mon Dieu," said he, "il faut arranger quelquechose." He harped a great deal on the Albanians. England's help was what he reckoned on. If only England would help. He was very young, and, according to his own account, had not been much in the interior of his country at all. 

The blessed word Constitution seemed to be to him a sort of talisman, certain to put all right. But it leaked out later that, in spite of his optimism, he was aware that there were "flies in the ointment." He became confidential. 

"After you had left, Mademoiselle," he said, "a certain Englishman arrived here. He, like you, wished to go up to Djakova and Prizren. We discussed if we should send him, and decided to send him with a guard of suvarris." He looked at me interrogatively. 

"That," said I wickedlyfor I knew perfectly well what escorts are for"was not necessary. Under your Constitution all is peace, is it not? For myself, I have travelled everywhere without arms or escort in those parts without difficulty." 

We looked at one another. He knew that I knewand I knew that he knew, and he said sweetly: "That is true, but see, Mademoiselle, this was a little affair of politics. It appears that this Monsieur was the secretary of a political society, very powerful, which has even worked much for Bulgarians. Therefore we thought it better he should travel with an escort. Vous comprenez, n'est pas?" 

"Perfectly," said I. 

"And," he continued triumphantly, "it appears that we succeeded even marvellously. All that he saw impressed him so well that already he has held a conference about our Constitution, full of enthusiasm." We both laughed. All the world's a stage. I wondered if I were watching the last scenes of a farce or the beginning of a great tragedy. The Constitution seemed the link that joined the sublime and the ridiculous. 

Prenk Pasha wisely made no remarks. 

At Kalivaci, where I pulled up at the han at noon next day, the farcical element predominated. Marko and I, not wishing to cumber the Pasha's train, had started early by another trail. 

The hanjee, flushed and excited, was swinging by his arms from a beam over his gateway. 

"Don't come here," he cried; "I can do nothing for you. Prenk Pasha is coming to-day, and I am quite drunk." 

On learning that we should be satisfied with the loan of a cooking-pot, a fire, and some water, he asked us in, and dropped from his beam, and, while Marko blew up the fire, which was in the yard, and warmed up the remains of yesterday's lunch, told us that he had been thirty years in this place, and had twelve packhorses. Had tried to do a little business exporting sumach and hides, and importing sugar and coffee, but had suffered greatly. Whenever the pay of the Mirdite zaptiehs was in arrears (and, as it depends on the Turkish Government, this is often the case), they close the road, and "hold up" all goods upon it till the pay is forthcoming. They were quite honest, he said, and always returned the goods, but the hides were often ruined by a fortnight's detentionnot to speak of loss of work through delaying the horses along with them. 

"But now Prenk Pasha is coming. We shall have law and order, and all will go well. I'm going to be drunk and happy all day." 

He sat and beamed on us, but refused a glass of our rakia on the grounds that he was quite drunk enough, and did not mean to be too drunk to greet Prenk Pasha with gunshots when he arrived. 

We left with many promises to return some day when he was sober, and dine sumptuously; and, leaving the valley, struck up over hills that, thick with sumach scrub, blazed in a glory of gold and crimson against the intense blue of the mountains beyond; for the sumach, one of Mirdita's chief exports, lives usefully and dies beautifully. 

At even we came to the church of Kacinari, high on the hillside. The priest was not yet home, but the cavernous, black-raftered kitchen was full of company. We sat round a great fire that burnt in the middle of the floor; while one tinkled music on a tamboritza, another roasted coffee and turned the fragrant seeds, smoking and black and shiny, on the carved shovel-shaped tray to cooland all talked. 

Mirdita did not mean to give itself away. Would accept no Moslem rule; brook no interference with its privileges, and was in no mood for conciliation, for the Catholics, so cruelly persecuted last winter and spring (1907-1908) near Djakova and Prizren, were, for the most part, of Mirdite blood. Mirdita had been on the point of descending to protect and avenge them, and would have done so by now had it not been for the universal besa, which it could not refuse to swear, all other tribes having accepted it. All their hopes were centred on now on Prenk Pasha. As for the Constitution, it was only one more Moslem trick, "a flam of the Devil." European intervention was the only possible cure. 

Our host, two more large priests, and one small Franciscan came in soon, all bound for Shpal on the morrow. 

September 30th dawned bright and breezy. We started early, the Franciscan heaped up on a wonderfully active donkey, the rest of us on horseback, and all the men of Kacinari trailing snake-like after us over hill and dale. Our journey was neatly timed. We arrived at the trysting-place just before the Pasha. The wood round the little church, the heart of Mirdita, was full of tethered horses; the bare hillside beyond, crowded with Mirdites, grouped according to their bariaks. The men and boys of Prenk Pasha's house stood foremost, anxious and eager for the first glimpse of their Head. And the man upon whom all hopes hung came at the head of his escort, upon his white horse, and rode around the great gathering. A mighty cry arose. Some thousand bullets ripped with a tearing swish between the hills as he passed. 

The impossible had happened; the Prince had returned to his people. He dismounted with the air of one that knows not if he be asleep or awake. It is hard to be called on suddenly to play the part of a demi-god. 

We thronged into the wood, where, under a great tree, was spread a carpet. He took his seat upon a chair, his crimson fez making a brilliant blot on the greenleaf background. Then all his male relativesmany born since he was exiledwere presented to him. I thought of the Forest of Arden, where they "fleeted the time pleasantly as in the Golden Age"as each in turn strode up, "an hero beauteous among all the throng" dropped on one knee, and did homage, kissing his chieftain's hand with simple dignity. The tribesmen stood around in a great circle, the sunflecks dancing on their white clothes, and glinting on gunbarrel and cartridge-belt. 




There came a pause. Nature, exhausted by emotion, needed food; moreover, it was midday. I shared a cold sheep's liver with the two Young Turks, who though it was Ramazan, made each a hearty lunch, as was noted by the tribesmen with contempt, for a Mirdite holds that to break a fast is the one unpardonable sin. The red wine flowed, and the cold mutton was hurled about in lumps. A few minutes emptied the bottles and bared the bones. 

We awaited the coming of the Abbate. M_irdita without the Abbate is "Hamlet" without the central figure_. Nor had we long to wait. His gold-banded cap shone over the heads of the crowd, that parted and let him through on his fat white horse, gay with a gold saddlecloth, followed by the rest of the priests of Mirdita. 

We went out on to the bare hillside. There was no room among the trees for the great concourse now assembled. The men of the five bariaksOroshi, Fandi, Spachi, Kusneni, and Dibriand the neighbor tribe of Kthela squatted or knelt in a huge and dense circle. 

It struck me suddenly that among some two thousand five hundred armed men I was the solitary petticoat. The Young Turks and I were the only anachronismsblots on the old-world picture. *The Abbate stepped into the middle, and spoke with a great voice that rang over the land. His words were weighty"The Constitution was the will of the Sultan. Mirdita would remain loyal to himbut would retain, as before, her privileges, and be self-governed according to the Cannon of Lek Dukaghinfrom this day forth those laws would be truly enforced. Blood-vengeance was to cease. Peace was to be sworn until Ash Wednesday, 1909, by which time all bloods were to be pacified; and hereafter any man that kills another shall be banished, not only from Mirdita, but from all Albania. Robbery between the tribes was to be stopped, and the law enforced (for one thing stolen two should be returned), even were it necessary to summon three battalions from Scutari to help to enforce it."*  
Prenk Pasha briefly confirmed the Abbate's speech; Kapetan Marko stepped forward and emptied his revolver over us; the circling crowd fired in return, and broke up at once into the five bariaks, which withdreweach with its prieststo discuss the momentous announcement. 



It was a very momentous announcement.* I could only admire the skill and policy of the Abbate, who, after working for fifteen long years with all the means in his power to cleanse the land of the curse of blood in vain, had seized this supreme moment in the tribes' existencethe return of the man whom they were born to obeyto make a bold effort to crown his labour and wipe out the custom finally and for ever*. If he succeeded, this day was the end of the old life, its sins and sorrows. 

The Mirdites are a silent people. The meetings of other tribes are a continuous roar, as each shouts the other down. But there was no clamour from the five groups that discussed in earnest undertones the question of "to be or not to be." How was a man to keep his honour clean if he might not shoot? vexed many an honest soul. It is better to die, said they, than to live dishonoured. It seemed doubtful, very doubtful, if the tribe, as a whole, would accept the terms that had taken but a few moments to explain. Finally, hereditary loyalty to the Chief triumphed over private passionseach priest came forward and announced that his flock was agreed. Peace was proclaimed till Ash Wednesday, 1909, and by then ways and means were to be determined. 

The five bariaks spread again in a great circle. The Abbate had triumphed. He stood erect in the centre, ordering with uplifted arm the final volleys, as the Pasha rode round acclaimed by all. 

The great meeting was over, the white groups melted away, like snow on the mountains. The Pasha, the Abbate, and all the chief actors in the scene filed in long procession down to the valley of the Fani i vogel, on their way to the Abbate's Palace at Oroshi. Soon none were left on the historic spot, but the dead asleep in the lonely graveyard. A chill wind arose, and the autumn leaves fell in showers. For better or for worse, a page had been turned in Albania's history. The summer had gone, the year was dying. I had seen the Land of the Living Past.

----------


## Labeati

(vijim)

Fritz  RADOVANI

PJESA E KATËRT

AI  NUK  PËRKULEJ !

(shenim: postohet me pak shkurtime qe lidhen me situaten e pergjithshme dhe jo direkt me P.Meshkallen shen.im. - Labeati)

Një studim ma i plotë që kanë me ba studiuesit kjoftë shqiptarë apo të huej, në lidhje me diktaturën komuniste dhe luftën e saj kundër Fesë e besimeve në Shqipni, ka me nxjerrë në dukje aq shumë gjana sa, më të vërtetë do të çuditët bota (edhe pse kujton se i di), si ka mujtë me u ba ky tmer GENOCIDI mu në zemër të Evropës, ndaj një populli me pak mashumëse njëmiljon banorë? 
........

Atdhetarët e vërtetë, politikanët, ushtarakët dhe intelektualët u shfarosën të parët, ky ishte edhe pikësynimi i shovenistëve jugosllavë.

Të gjitha besimet, besimtarët dhe klerikët e tyne, për komunistët ishin armiq! Edhe sikur të kishte rrugë marrveshje nuk pajtohej në asnjë pikë ideologjia prandej, lufta në mes tyne ishte e paevituëshme dhe e pashmangëshme. Kjo, dhe vetëm kjo, ishte arsyeja që Kleriket Katolik, Bektashinjë, Orthodoks dhe Myslimanë, përkatësisht simbas rënditjes, u pushkatuan dhe vuajtën pafund ndër hetuesitë, kampët e burgjët e shfarosjes komuniste. Për secilin besim kjo luftë marksiste-leniniste, ka pasë ngritjet dhe zbritjet e veta deri në pikën e shkrimjës së plotë, që mund të thirrët dhe ishte Revolucioni Kultural.

Lufta me Orthodoksët, mbas pushkatimit të shtatë klerikëve ma të njohtun dhe të pregatitun me në krye Imz. Kissin, që konsiderohëj ndër kryesorët e klerit për bashkimin e kishave me katolikët, pëson një zbritje për vetë faktin e lidhjeve dhe varësisë sonë nga shtetët Sllave. Bektashinjtë e paguan ma shtrenjtë se Myslimanët sunitë, mbasi jo vetëm nuk u pajtuan me komunistët gjatë luftës po edhe e kundërshtuan politiken e tyne të egër, fanatike, anadollake, antikombëtare e antifetare. 

Klerikët Myslimanë që kishin pikëpamje evropjane u pushkatuan ndër të parët, ndërsa, pjesa tjetër që përfaqësonte shumicën e popullsisë nga xhelati Enver Hoxha, u quajtë e pakulturë kështu, që, nuk i prishte shumë punë kulturës së madhe që kishte ai vetë. 

Me Klerin Katolik lufta ka kenë e vazhduëshme, e pandërpreme, e njëtrajtëshme, shumë e përgjakëshme dhe pakompromis. Pushkatimët dhe vrasjët fillojnë me 5 mars 1945, me Don Lazër Shantojën, pak ditë mbrapa me Don Ndre Zadêjën e Don Nikoll Gazullin dhe, vazhdojnë deri me vdekjën në burg të Don Pjetër Grudës, me 13 janar 1989, pak ditë para daljës nga burgu, mbas 15 vjetësh i dënuem përherë të dytë. Ndër klerikët e parë që asht arrestue në vitin 1945,  asht At Gjergj Vata, i cili u lirue në vitin 1987. *Nga 200 e pak klerikë që kishte Shqipnia në vitin 1944, u pushkatuan, vdiqën në hetuesi, ndër tortura e kampe shfarosjet, mashumëse 65 priftën, ndërsa, burgosë janë 121 klerikë, që sëbashku kanë vuajtë ma shumë se 881 vite burg, pra, gati 9 shekuj. Vetëm klerikët e pushkatuem kanë pasë moshën mesatare 47 vjeç*. 
....................

Në fillim të vitit 1946, mbyllën shkollat fetare dhe seminarët e nalta. Kjo ishte shuêmja e vatrave të shkëndijave të para të kulturës.

Në vitin 1946, mbas pushkatimeve të bame gjoja për pjesmarrje në Organizatën Bashkimi Shqiptar, jezuitët u dëbuan nga Shqipnia. Njëkohësisht me Lëvizjën e Postribës, organizohët po në Shkodër, nga Sigurimi i Shtetit komunist, futja e armëve në Kishën Françeskane të Gjuhadolit dhe Kuvendi kthehët në burgun e mnershëm të Kishës së Fretënve, me 15 nandor 1946. Ky vit zbuloi me vepra fëtyrën e vërtetë të të gjithë komunistëve në krejtë Evropën, Lindore e Përendimore.           

Përpjekjet e Qeverive komuniste për shkëputje të Klerit Katolik nga Vatikani, u banë në një kohë në të gjitha vendet e Lindjës, ashtusi futjet e armëve nga Sigurimi i këtyne shteteve ndër Kisha. Kjo gja dokumentohët prap ma vonë me statutët e konkordatët e përpilueme ndër pothuej të gjitha të ashtuquejtunat Demokraci Popullore dhe, vërteton në mënyrë të pakundërshtueshme se organizimi i luftës kundër besimeve qendrën e kishte në Moskën stalinjane. 

Fatkeqësisht, vendët me disa besime u kthyen në kasaphane të verteta, sepse, nën maskën e komunizmit ngritën krye edhe fanatikët fondamentalistë e separatistë. Për shqiptarët kjo vërtetohët masëmiri me proçesin e bamë në Kosovë, në Prizren, po në mes të vitit 1946, ku, At Bernardin Llupi, Maria Shllaku, Kol Parubi e Gjergj Martini, me 15 nandor 1946 pushkatohën, ndërsa, 23 shqiptarë të tjerë dënohën randë se gjoja kanë formue një Katoliçeskaja Banda.... Në Shqipni, në Mal të Zi, Kroaci, Poloni, Çeki etj. mijra e mijra faqe proçese false, me të njajtën përmbajtje... Të gjithë klerikët katolikë të këtyne vendeve kanë dashtë me përmbysë pushtetin popullor  me dhunë tue pregatitë kryengritje të armatosuna... tue mbajtë armë e municione ndër Kisha etj. etj....

----------


## Labeati

(vijon nga postimi i maparshem - pjesa e 4)

AI NUK PERKULEJ (me shkurtime)

......
Ndër ata që, nuk u përkulën kurrë e që nuk janë kenë pak ishte edhe At Pjetër Meshkalla. 

Do të paraqes vetëm disa pjesë të shkurta të shtypit të kohës, ku, spikatë guximi me të cilin Ky vigan nxjerrë PENËN, dhe lufton...si burrat përballë shpatës së gjakosun dhe të pathame kurrë të diktatorit: 
.........

E martë, 21 gusht 1945 (nga Gazeta Bashkimi)

Në një kishë katolike të kryeqytetit është shkruar ky program për të luturat: Të lutemi, që popujt e Lindjës, që, u shkëputën nga kisha e jonë, të bashkohën prap, siç kanë qenë më parë. 

Gjithënjë lutjët e besnikve në çdo kishë jane drejtuar për problemët e ditës, për hallët, për rreziqet e për aspiratat e popullit... Gjynahët dhe krimët e fashistave, që dikur bëhëshin  më Papë se Papa, e shkatrruan njerëzimin dhe Evropën dhe na hodhën në një katastrofë, që kurrë se ka parë historia. Dhe, tani, besnikët tanë, në vent që të lutën ashtu siç lutët populli që të çfarosën këta fashista, që të çfarosët politika e tyre dhe, të vijë lumturia e paqa në botë. Në vent që të shohin me sy gjendjën tonë dhe rrugën që kemi zenë, të bekojnë ata që prunë këte paqë e liri dhe, që, përpiqën ti mbajnë këto, hidhën në disa lutje si ajo për bashkimin e popujve të Lindjës me Kishën tonë.

Ku është qellimi e çduan të thonë këto lutje? 

...Por, Përëndia nuk i do luftrat, prandaj, nuk besojmë tua dëgjojë lutjën besnikëve të Kishës Katolike të kryeqytetit. 

E ënjte, 13 shtator 1945, (gazeta Bashkimi). 

...Është e vërtetë se trafiletisti ka bërë gabime datash...po nuk mund të rrimë pa thenë, se pikën e shtatë të shpjegimëve Z. Pjetër Meshkalla, e ka kuptuar keq dhe, se, në pikën gjashtë ka fshehur një pjesë të së vërtetës, që del në shesh, po të kujtohët lufta kundër Abisinisë dhe fushata e sotme kundër politikës antifashiste të Bashkimit Sovjetik. Ajo që dëshrojmë është që të gjithë pjestarët e klerit katolik, të bashkohën me përpjekjët e gjithë popullit shqiptar..... 

Po botojmë këtu poshtë disa shpjegime që jep Z. Pjetër Meshkalla: 

Në datën 21 gusht, të k.v. në gazetën Bashkimi u duk një trafilet, që u-akuzohej një kishë katolike e kryeqytetit... Nuk mungojnë në këte trafilet insinuacione të pavend dhe pohime historike të gjymta. 

Prandaj, e ndjejmë detyrën me dhanë disa shpjegime... 

1.              Kisha Katolike e Kryeqytetit për të cilën bahët aluzion, asht Kisha e re e Zemrës së Krishtit, në rrugën e Kavajës. 

2.              Ai program të lutunash nuk kje shpikun në Tiranë. Janë programe për tanë botën që formulohën njëherë në vjetë, prej Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Apostullimit të Uratës, për sejcilin muej të vjetit dhe, i paraqitën Papës për aprovim. 

3.        Të njejtin program e kemi botue në fletëzën mujore të Apostullimit të Uratës, për muejn gusht, tue pasue me një koment plot simpati e lavdi, për Kishat e Lindjës. Fletëza u botue me aprovimin e Ministrisë së Shtypit e Prop. K.P. 

4.        Dhe, ta dijë trafiletisti, se, na nuk pushojmë tue u lutë edhe, grishim besimtarët me u lutë, për problemët dhe hallet e ditës... 

5.        Nuk besojmë tu vijë keq popujve e Kishave të Lindjës, pse na lutemi për bashkim, kurse, ata vetë në Liturgjinë e tyne, lutën përherë për bashkimin e Kishave, simbas dëshirit të Krishtit, i cili, don që të bahët një grigjë e vetme me një Bari të vetëm. Tek e mbramja, gjithkush ka të drejtë me u dishrue të tjerëve një të mirë që e beson se e ka ai vetë. 

6.        Nuk e kuptojmë ku asht qellimi e çduan me thanë: ...insinuacionet për gjynahët e krimet e fashistave, që dikur bëhëshin më Papë se Papa. Gabime jane ba shumë, në të kaluemën e largët e të afërt, edhe në lamën Kishtare. Këto gabime të gjithë njerëzit e drejtë i kanë vajtue e dënue. Por, duhët kërkue e vërteta në shpirtin e së vërtetës. Na nuk njohim kush asht ma Papë se Papa. Na njohim Papën ! Gjithkush e din shka ka ba Papa Piu i XII, për me largue prej Botës rrezikun e luftës, për me shpejtue paqën, o, së paku, për me lehtësue mjerimet e saja materiale e morale. Ndër çastët ma delikate e kritike, me guximin ma heroik. Ai ka demaskue e dënue trathtitë, mizoritë, krimet barbare kundër popullsive të pafajshme, kundra çifutënve, mizoritë ndër fushat e përqendrimit të Gjermanisë... 

7.        Sa për insinuacione politike fashiste e për nostalgji për Përandorinë e Romës, ta dijë trafiletisti, se, ka gabue destinacion. Por, ka shkrue ndoshta, pa dijtë mirë, se me ke po flet!... 

8.        Ai ban mandej një konfuzion të madh, kur, shkruan: Siç dihët, në Sinodhin e 1050-ës, që u bë në Konstantinopol, në kohën e Patrikut Foti, Kisha e Romës, u nda vetë, siç u nda edhe Përandoria e Romës... . Perandoria Romane kje nda definitivisht në vj. 395. Ndërsa, Kisha mbeti e bashkueme për 500 vjet të tjera... Në kohën e Patrikut Foti u ba të ndamit e parë zyrtar i Kishës së Konstantinopolit prej Kishës së Romës. Por, Foti vdiq kah 891, prandej, asht e pamundun, që Sinodhi i vj. 1054 (jo, 1050), të jetë bamun në kohën e tij. Ky Sinodh u ba në kohën e Patrikut Mihajl Cerularit, kur, u ndanë definitivisht të dy  Kishat. Me insistue se cila u nda prej tjetrës, asht lojë fjalësh sofistike. Edhe arsyenat e ndamjës janë të shumta e komplekse. 

9.        As aluzioni i Luftës 30 vjeçare nuk tregon seriozitet e kompetencë. Na besojmë se nuk asht kjo rruga për bashkimin e zemrave.

10.     Sa për Përëndinë, ai, që beson në Té, ka të drejtë me e lutë si të duan. Mjaft që të ketë qellimin e mirë e, tu bindet urdhnave të Tija. Përëndia din vetë se si me ia ndigjue lutjen, pa kenë nevoja me ba presion mbi Té e, me e sugjestionue!       

                                                                               Pjetër  Meshkalla S.J. 


V.O. Në tekst nuk janë përsëritë vetëm fjalët e gazetës Bashkimi, mbasi ato janë në tekstin e gazetës së masipërme të pandryshueme. (shen. em). 

Dy artikuj të tjerë të P.Meshkallës, që i dergoi asaj gazetë nuk u botuan asnjëherë me gjithë kambnguljën e P.Meshkallës, për me i botue. Arësyeja asht e kuptueshme nga cilido lexues.

Kjo del në dosjën nr. 1303 (Arkivi i Ministrisë së Mbrendshme Tiranë), dokumenta të cilat i kam pa mbas botimit të librit parë. Sigurisht, materiali asht i gjymtë, i cunguem dhe tregon shumë pak nga realiteti por, megjithatë nga ata pak rreshta shihët qendrimi burrnorë i Këtij Tribuni

----------


## Labeati

(vijon nga postimi mesiperm)
''''''''''''''''''''
Dhe, me të vërtetë me datën 22 nandor 1946, ora 08.00, në mëngjez P. Meshkalla, fillon hetimet në Degën e Mbrendshme të Tiranës. Mbas një përshkrimi të shkurtë të biografisë dhe vendeve ku ka punue, dukët se pyetja ka fillue nga predikimët që ky ka ba, mbasi Padër Meshkalla, fillon e përgjigjët kështu: 

...*Pushtetin komunist e kam luftue në të gjitha predikimët e mija. Me rastin e vdekjës së Imzot Bumçit, i kam ba thirrje nanave të dëshmorëve që mos me kerkue gjak, mbasi kjo ngjallë vëllavrasje...Me Luftën Nacional-Çlirimtare u bashkuan edhe komunistët e më që këta nuk njofin dhe nuk respektojnë Fenë, unë nuk jam pajtue me komunistët... Aktivitetin propagandistik kundër Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare e kam fillue në vitin 1943. Kjo parti atëherë drejtonte Luftën N.Çl. por unë tue kenë kundër komunizmit kam luftue edhe punën e tyne. Këte propagandë e kam ba edhe ndër familjet ku kam shkue për vizita e raste tjera*...At Troshani asht kenë eprori em. Ai nuk merrëj me politikë, edhe ai si unë, nuk e donte fashizmin...Unë kam dërgue një letër në Misionin Francez, ia kam dorëzue në dorë Briotit për me e dërgue në Vatikan. Këte letër e kam shkrue bashkë me At Frano Kirin,  ku kam tregue ndalimin e lirisë së Fesë, fjalës dhe shtypit... Një letër ia shkrova edhe Komandantit të Përgjithshëm, Enver Hoxhës, por nuk mora përgjigje... Për lirinë e shtypit tonë unë kam kërkue me u takue me Nako Spiron, por ky më ka çue njeri tjetër... Për votime nuk kam kenë dakord që mos me pasë secili mendimin e vet për partinë që don... Mendimi em ishte se, në Shqipni, Pushtetin nuk duhët ta marrin komunistët, mbasi nuk do të na ndihmojnë shtetët e Evropës, mbasi atje ka vetëm Parti Demokristjane, gja, që, do të ishte e mirë me e pasë edhe na....Imzot Frano Gjini me ka ngarkue me shkrue një letër për Enver Hoxhën, ku bahëj fjalë për përkrahjen që duhët me na dhanë shteti né dhe për padrejtësitë që na baheshin... *Jam kënaqë, kur një i ri nuk ka marrë tesëren e BRASH-it, se kjo organizatë udhëhiqet nga komunistët dhe i kam thanë: brravo të kjoftë dhe i kam shtërngue dorën...Raste të tilla si ky janë kenë të shumta...**Mbas çlirimit e rihapa Rrethin e Shën Pjetrit, se mu lutën të rijtë dhe unë e pashë të nevojshme me e rihapë mbasi rinia kishte fillue me u implikue me komunista....*  
Hetimët vazhdojnë nga nandori i 1946 e deri në gjysmën e prillit 1947. 

........ Tue u nisë edhe nga pamundësia me e ngarkue Atë edhe me gjana të tjera të pakenuna për vetë faktin e njohjës së Tij, nga populli i Tiranës për aktivitetin e Tij fetar, kulturor dhe atdhetar në muajn prill 1947, shoqnue me një relacion shumë të ashpër dhe të rrezikshëm për jetën, P. Meshkalla, i përcillet Gjykatës Ushtarake të Garnizonit të Tiranës, për dënim. Poshtë po jap materialin që u botue atëherë në organët e kohës: 

Marrë nga gazeta Bashkimi, me datën 18 prill 1947, Tiranë ATSH:

Dje, Gjykata Ushtarake e Garnizonit të Tiranës dha vendimin e saj, kundra një grupi klerikësh, armiqë të Popullit Shqiptar, që të veshur me petkun fetarë, kanë punuar për rrëzimin e Pushtetit Popullor, duke qenë në lidhje me agjentë të huaj, prej të cilve kane marrë të holla e udhëzime.... 

Në këte grup bëjnë pjesë: Dom Shtjefën Kurti, Pjetër Meshkalla, Rrok Oboti dhe Peshkopi Irené Banushi. 

Në bazë të këtij vëndimi, i pandehuri Dom Shtjefën Kurti u dënua me 20 vjet privim lirie e punë të detyruar dhe, me humbjën e të drejtave për 5 vjet. 

Pjetër Mëhill Meshkalla u dënua me 15 vjet privim lirie e punë të detyruar dhe, me humbjën e të drejtave për 5 vjet. 

I pandehuri Rrok Oboti u dënua me 8 vjet privim lirie e punë të detyruar dhe, me humbjën e të drejtave për 5 vjet. 

Peshkopi Irené Banushi u dënua me 5 vjet privim lirie e punë të detyruar dhe, humbjen e të drejtave për 3 vjet. 

Vendimi i kësaj gjykatë është i formës së prerë. 

....Pjetër Meshkalla pohon se, në Kallnor të vitit 1945, me nisiativën e tij bëri një mbledhje me klerin jezuit të Tiranës, ku, merrnin pjesë: At Troshani, Padër Fausti, Gjadri, etj. Në këtë mbledhje ai përpiloi një relacion që fliste kundër Pushtetit Popullor... *Në këtë relacion jezuiti Meshkalla e cilësonte Pushtetin tonë si terrorist dhe si përsekutonjës i fesë katolike*....


Në këtë gjyq, Ai nga i akuzuar u këthye në akuzues dhe, mundë të themi në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, e mbërtheu me shpatulla për muri trupun gjykues. Ai nuk pranoi akuzën që i  bëhëj si organizues dhe pjesmarrës i ndonjë organizatë të Bashkimit Kombëtar, por, pranoi se kishte kritikuar në disa raste mungesën e plotë të lirisë së fesë dhe të mendimit, që ishte në kundërshtim të hapët edhe me vetë Kushtetutën ekzistuese. Kryetari i gjyqit e pyeti se, pse, këto kritika nuk i kishte shprehur në ndonjë organ të shtypit, si Bashkimi etj. por, i kish përshpëritur andej e këndej?... At Meshkalla u përgjigj se dy artikuj i kishte dërguar në gazetën Bashkimi për këtë çeshtje, por asnjëri nuk ishte botuar. 

Pse nuk e ke ngritur zërin me lart?  e pyeti Kryetari i gjyqit, duke u përpjekur ta zinte ngushtë të akuzuarin. At Meshkalla u përgjigj, se dy letra i kishte dërguar Enver Hoxhës, duke ia venë në dukje këto shkelje të lirisë së fesë e të mendimit, por asnjë përgjigje nuk kishte marrë as nga ai...Unë, nuk dij kujt me i shkruar më lartë, tha Ai... 

Atëherë, ndërhyri prokurori, duke iu drejtuar trupit gjykues, tha: Shokë gjykatës, të pandehurit nuk i pëlqen demokracia proletare, por, atij i pëlqen që edhe në Shqipëri të kemi një demokraci borgjeze si në Greqi!...

*At Meshkalla, me qetësinë dhe gjakftohtësinë karakteristike të Tij u përgjigj: Nuk kam qenë asnjëherë në Greqi dhe nuk dij çfarë demokracie ka atje, por tue lexue artikujt e lajmët e botueme në gazetën Bashkimi, kam marrë vesht se atje veprojnë lirisht parti të ndryshme politike, tue përfshi edhe partinë komuniste Greke. Madje, partia komuniste Greke, ka organin e saj të shtypit Risospastis e cila, qarkullon lirisht si gazetat tjera. Kurse, këtu në Shqipni, jo vetëm që nuk lejohët asnjë parti politike opozitare dhe asnjë shtyp opozitar, por, për një fjalë të vetme në kundërshtim me vijën e partisë komuniste, arestohësh dhe të sjellin para gjyqit, siç keni veprue me mue..*

Për këto fjalë që konsiderohëshin faje të rënda, At Meshkalla, u dënua 15 vjet burg, dënim të cilin e vuajti pjesën më të madhe në burgun e tmershëm të Burrelit..

.............................

Kurrë mos harroni se Kleri Katolik Shqiptar, këte veprim e bante në vitët 1945  46, prandej edhe asht Opozita e vetme antikomuniste!

....................
Z. Agim Musta, bashvuajtës i Padër Meshkallës, shkruan:                      Padër Meshkalla ishte këthyer në një mësues shpirtëror i të gjithë      bashvuajtësve të çdo Feje. Atë e respektonin të rinjtë, pleqtë dhe e adhuronin të gjithë për forcën e Tij shpirtërore.

Z. Leka Toto, shkruan: Ai të tëra gjërat që kishte, i ndante me të burgosurit e varfër pa berë asnjë dallim, Ai i ndante ato, siç do ti ndante vetë Jezusi!.

Z. Riza Kuçi, shkruan: Në vitin 1972, ra një epidemi e rendë gripi në kampin e Ballshit. Në një moment tek shtrati ku lëngoja unë, u afrua P. Meshkalla, dhe më dha një gotë çajë të ngrohtë, të pregatitur nga Ai vetë. Mund të merrët me mendë, se çfarë emocionesh shkaktoi në përsonin tim, veprimi njerëzor i Padër  Meshkallës.... 

Prof. Arshi Pipa, shkruan këto fjalë me rastin e vdekjës së At Pjetër Meshkallës, në BULETINI KATOLIK SHQIPTAR Vol. 10, viti 1989, SAN FRANCISKO U.S.A. :  

* Çka i ndriste syni ja shkrepte gjuha....*

(fundi pjeses se 4 - vijon pjesa e 5)

----------


## Labeati

Fritz  RADOVANI 

PJESA E PESTË (me shkurtime)

*AI  NUK  THEHEJ !*

Viti 1961 ka kenë vit i shpresave të mëdha. Në Shkoder vritët nga vetë Sigurimi, kryexhelati, gjeneral Hilmi Seiti. Pragu i vitit 1962, kur, ndër shtyllat e elektrikut të shetitoreve të qyteteve nuk u varën ma flamujt e kuq të Bashkimit lavdishëm  Sovjetik dhe, shpallja nën za e prishjës së mardhanjeve me té, ngjallën shpresën e lirisë së vdekun për aq shumë vite ndër zemrat e Popullit Shqiptar. Takimi historik i Presidentit amerikan Xhon Kenedi me Nikita S. Hrushovin, dhe fjala e Kenedit, në Paris, ku, tha : Mund të ketë turbullira prapa perdës së hekurt,  për shkak të lidhjeve të dobta që ekzistojnë, në një gjendje në të cilën Shqipëria është radhitur përkrah Kinës komuniste në grindjën ideologjike me Bashkimin Sovjetik...Kjo është arsyeja, -tha Kenedi,- që rrota e historisë po rrotullohet në favor të botës së lirë, dhe jo të komunistëve. 
(Përgjigje zotit Kenedi marrë nga gazeta Zëri i Popullit, 9 qershor 1961, Nr. 139 (3982), fq. 4.).  

Kjo për né nuk ishte ma andërr e dishrueme, po  një realitet. Kenedi filloi me rrotullue me shpejtësinë e tij Globin e përgjumun!.. 

Papa Gjoni XXIII-të përshëndeti për herë të parë nga Vatikani, në gjuhën shqipe Popullin Shqiptar: Për shumë mot Pashkët!...Filloi agimi i Lirise! Haxhubej me Isvestia në dorë gjujzohët para Papës...

1963 - 9 Tetor  vdes Papa Gjoni XXIII-të. 

Me 23 nandor 1963, në mëngjez herët u hap si rrëfeja lajmi i vrasjës së Kenedit e, bashkë me Té, u vra edhe shpresa e Lirisë ndër gjithë zemrat e shqiptarëve e pse jo, në krejt Evropën Lindore!... 

Nikita S. Hrushovi, i rrethuem me tanke në Kremlin, jep dorheqjën! Lajmët vijnë: I pari udhëheqës sovjetik që u largue nga posti ma i larte i Partisë dhe Shtetit, pa u pushkatue!... Një çudi!!

Në krye të Bashkimit Sovjetik vjen Brezhnjevi, një maskë e keqe   e Stalinit pa mustakë! Në gusht 1968, në Pragë vyshkët pranvera... 

Shqipnia humbë rrugë me sy në ballë!...

..........

Aty nga mesi i vitit 1966, në Shqipni fillon me ardhë era rùb! Diçka kishte fillue me u djegë!....Por, flaka nuk i kishte dalë ënde... Kina e Madhe po realizonte me sukses njëfarë Revolucioni Kultural, që vetëm me kujtue thirrjët e virrmat e mijra gardistëve të kuq me librat e citatëve në dorë para pallatit të Çu En Lait, nuk të merr gjumi tue mendue, kur këtij kërkojnë me i heq kaptinën, po çka asht tue u ba me qindra e mijra studentë apo me profesorët e tyne që dinin gjuhë të hueja, me shkrimtarë e artistë, me ingjënjerë e doktorë që kanë kenë për ekspëriencë ndër vendët përëndimore?....  -Ja një fakt:

Një kinez i shtrimë përtokë priste vdekjën, -tregonte një ishoficer Sigurimi, aty nga viti 1993. Në vitin 1966, ky, ishte kenë për me marrë eksperiencë në Kinë, e mandej me ardhë në Shqipni dhe me i zbatue ato tortura që shihnin në hetuesitë e Lindjës së kuqe-. Hetuesi kinez kishte mërrijtë me sukses me bërë të pandehurin, me pranuar fajin për të cilin ishte torturuar 28 ditë rresht, në prani të oficerëve shqiptarë.          I pandehuri, shpjegon hetusi kinez, nuk ka patur dijeni fare për grupin që né e akuzojmë, por Partisë i duhët ky deponim....prandaj, unë veprova kështu dhe, ia arrijta qellimit... Nesër, do të jap një kinez tjetër të pafajshëm ty shoku Nevzat Haznedari e, ju, do ta detyroni për të pranuar këta faje që keni të shkruara këtu!...-Siurdhëron, shoku hetues! -I është përgjigjë Nevzati. Të nesërmën në mëngjez Nevzati filloi detyrën. Vazhdoi në mënyrën e njohur të tij nga eksperienca që kishte dhe, nga përvoja e madhe e torturave në labirintët e Ministrisë së Mbrendshme në Tiranë e gjetkë,...dhe....mbas tri ditësh hetuesi kinez zgurdullon sytë, kur sheh Nevzatin, që i kishte ngulë thonjtë në fyt kinezit të shkretë që po i merrëj fryma e, kokordhokët e syve i kishin dalur jashtë nga tmerri, koka i ishte nxi, veshët i kishin shpërthyer gjak..e, duke parë vetën dy pëllembë të shkëputur nga toka, të mbërthyer në çaponjtë e gjakosur të kriminelit shqiptar.... mbasi e lagën me ujë...e ulën në një karrigë dhe,...nënshkroi me qejfë vdekjën!... 
Hetuesi kinez, që jepte instruksione ishte drejtue nga ekipi shqiptar dhe iu kishte thanë me buzë në gaz, ashtusi flasin kinezët: Gabim që iu kanë sjellur juve këtu,...shumë shpejtë do të vi unë në Tiranë për të marrë eksperiencë tek ju!.... Me të vërtetë në vitin 1967, ai kishte ardhë në Tiranë. E, pse mos të vinte kinezi këtu, pak laboratore me shokët e Nevzatit kishte aso kohe Shqipnia? 

Viti 1967, asht viti ma fatzi për historinë e Shqipnisë, ai solli me vedi fortunën ma shkatrrimtare të kulturës, të ndërgjegjës dhe të ekonomisë së shpartallueme të Popullit Shqiptar. 

Fjalimi programatik i Enver Hoxhës, me 6 shkurt 1967, hapë në historinë e Shqipnisë etapën ma të turpëshme e ma të egrën që njeh historia e Shekullit XX-të. Populli Shqiptar priste vendimin e Pilatit!  

Atdheu i Gjergj Kastriotit  Skënderbeut dhe i Nanë Terezës, Nanës së gjithë Botës, shpallët: PA  FÉ. 

Si ujk në kohë nate në portarën e grigjës pa bari, ulërinte Enver Hoxha: Të djegim me zjarr!... e, kopetë e kafshve të egra të Sigurimit, të urituna për gjak u lëshuan mbi popullin e ngratë të lidhun e të pambrojtun...Fletë  rrufetë mbuluan dyert e Kishave e të Xhamive. Organizatat e Frontit Demokratik, ato profesionalet, të rinisë e deri tek pionierët, ishin të gjitha të gatëshme me zbatue porositë e Partisë së Punës, nën kujdesin e Sigurimit të Shtetit. 
Vlonin komitetët, vlonin shkollat e mesme, vlonin ndërmarrjët, vlonin makinat e Sigurimit, vlonin spijunët në të katër anët e vendit me kasketa e pa kasketa e, mbas orës 8 të darkës nuk shihëj asnjëri në rrugë përveç, punëtorëve që ndrronin turnët e punës...Frikë, heshtje, tmer , terror e fukarallek i pashoq në çdo votër!... Edhe fëmijët u banë spijunë të prindve të vet. Deri këtu mërrijti halli ynë... Ky ishte me pak fjalë pikësynimi i këtij Revolucioni Kultural!... Shkatrrimi përfundimtar edhe i familjës...

Ato ditë binte në sy angazhimi i madh i oficerëve pensionistë të Sigurimit dhe, i disa kuadrove të cilët Partia i kishte lanë në njëanë. Sigurisht, ishin ata që i duheshin në kohë fushatash. Këta ishin njerzë pakurrfarë përsonaliteti dhe të gatëshem me ba keq. Qendra e varësisë së tyne mendore dhe materiale prej kohësh ishte Sigurimi i Shtetit. U rrinin afër kryetarëve të lagjeve dhe zyrave të kuadrit ku, kryenin dy punë, jepnin informacione nga rradhët e pafund të dyqaneve dhe njëkohësisht përgjonin aktivitetin e këtyne zyrave, tue iu sugjerue edhe mendime nga eksperienca e vjetër e tyne. Ky angazhim i këtyne përsonave u shoqnue me një qarkullim kuadri nga sferat e larta të Partisë dhe të Shtetit. U krijue përshtypja se tirani Enver Hoxha, po spastronte njerëzit që kishte pranë, por, jo, ai me këte rasë provoi besnikërinë e tyne ndaj tij dhe, aftësinë me ba keq e ma keq në momente të caktueme si dikur, kur ia lypte nevoja atij. Këto prova i bani tue fillue nga Hysni Kapo e, deri tek spijunët ma të lanun që kishte të angazhuem në Sigurim të Shtetit. Ato ditë  ai me djallëzi si gjithnjë i kërkoi mendim Hysniut dhe Ramizit, si me veprue me fenë!?... Përgjigja e tyne ishte vetëm provë besnikrije per té, në rast të kundërt i niste tek shokët e armëve...

Në mëngjez herët të gjithë njerëzve që ke muejt me takue tue shkue në punë, iu hapej goja vetëm nga pagjumsia...Shumicën nuk e zënte gjumi nga frika se po vijnë me më marrë e, priste, kur po i troket dera...ndërsa, pjesa tjetër punonte si me lanë pagjumë të gjithë ata që mund të mendonin ndryshej nga Partia, për Revolucionin.... 

Kurrë, kurrë, asnjëherë ata që nuk e kanë jetue atë kohë nuk kanë me e besue sesi mundët me ndodhë, që një popull i tanë me ra me fjetë në një kohë, me u zgjue në një kohë, me hangër njëlloj, me u veshë njëlloj, me folë njëlloj, me mendue njëlloj, me jetue me frikë njëlloj, me vdekë njëlloj dhe, me u varrosë përsëgjalli njëlloj... 

Depërsonalizimi i njeriut dhe këthimi i një populli në një kopé, janë pikësynimet e sistemeve socialiste e komuniste totalitare, në të gjithë botën. Ky eksperiment po bahej me Popullin e ngratë Shqiptar! 
Themelët e këtyne sistemëve janë te vendosuna mbi gjak, notojnë përsa dekada në gjak dhe kanë nevojë të vazhdueshme me u forcue me gjak. Pa gjak, terror dhe vuajtje sistematike ata nuk qendrojnë! Rrëzohën! 

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

(vijon pjesa e 5 e P.Meshkalles

AI NUK THEHEJ

Ndër ato ditë që ky tmer Revolucioni Kultural, po zhvillohej në Shkodër, nën drejtimin e skiles së vjetër të Enver Hoxhes, dhe veglës besnike të tij, Ramiz Alisë, me qendër në Institutin Pedagogjik dyvjeçar, nana eme takon në rrugë P. Meshkallën, i cili, e thirri në shtëpi dhe i dha me vedi disa skica që kisha fillue me ilustrue vjershat e Tija tue i thanë: ...Merri me vedi mbasi unë nuk do ti mbajë ma, sepse mund të më arrestojnë e nuk due me mi gjetë kush skicat e Fritzit këtu!... 

Kur nana e pyet; nëse, kishte ndigjue gja në lidhje me arrestimin Ai, i tha: Jo!..por, kjo do të ndodhin, mbasi para pak ditësh jam ulë në gjunjë para statujës së Zojës (aty, ku Ai thonte meshën çdo ditë në dhomën e Tij) dhe i kërkova Asaj, me më mësue se shka me ba në këte kohë kaq të vështirë? Zoja ma shndriti mendjën dhe unë i shkrova një letër Mehmet Shehut, kështu kjo letër do të bahët shkak me më arrestue, njëkohësisht, këta do të më dënojnë për përmbajtjën e letrës që i kam shkrue atij dhe nuk kanë me më pyet se shka kam bisedue sa në një shtëpi e, sa në një tjetër, mbasi unë ashtu do të marr në qafë gjithë dyrnjanë, sepse unë kam hi e dalë në të gjitha shtëpijat e Shkodrës. Mbasandej, ajo që ka randësi asht se edhe ndonjë meshtar që ka pas kenë në burg ka vdekë e, asht e nëvojshme me hi dikush prej nesh mbrendë, se aty ka shumë nevojë për meshtar, mbasi ndër burgje janë shumë të rinjë dhe njerzë që janë disprue nga mërzia dhe vuejtjet e randa që janë tue kalue tash sa vite. Asht e nëvojshme prania e jonë aty... 
Mandej, i kishte lexue letrën që i kishte dergue xhelatit dhe, i kishte tregue edhe vendin se ku kishte mëshef  kopjën e saj, mbas një kornizës së vjetër të një fotografije të varun në dhomën e tij. 

Nana, posa erdhi në shtëpi e tronditun për atë që do të ndodhte, me tregoi ngjarjën dhe përmbajtjën e letrës. Në botimin e parë, unë kam shkrue shka kam mujtë me mbajtë ndër mend po, mekenëse, në vitin 1998, mu ba e mujtun prej një mikut tem (Z.T.M.), me gjetë origjinalin e saj të ruajtun në arkivë, unë po botoj tekstin e plotë të saj: 

*Letër e At Pjetër Meshkallës S.J.

                         Kryetarit të Këshillit të Ministrave 

                                            Mehmet Shehu
                                                                                           Tiranë
                               Shkëlqesë,

Pardje, me 3-IV-1967, ora 19, pjesa ma e madhe e klerikëve katolikë që gjendët sot në Shkodër, kjemë thirrë në Sallën e Kandit të Kuq të Komitetit Ekzekutiv. Na u komunikue, ndër tjera, se do të denonconim gjithëshka kishim, me përjashtim të teshave personale të domosdoshme të veshjës dhe të fjetjës, pse të tjerat të gjitha ishin të popullit dhe popullit duhët ti këthehën; dhe se nuk do tushtronim asnjë sherbim fetar, as edhe privatisht: Këte e ka vendosë populli. 

Mendova të drejtohem me këte letër Shkëlqesës sUej, për me i çfaqë mendimin tim, jo ndryshej, por si njeriu njeriut. 

Sa për libra të mij, gjana kishtare etj. le të vinë e ti marrin kur të duen: nuk asht e para herë që unë dal në rrugë të madhe. 

Por, unë dëshroj të çfaqë disa mendime në përgjithësi: Dorëshkrimet janë pronë e shenjtë dhe e paprekëshme e Autorit, në mos i dorëzoftë ai vetë e në mos kjofshin kundra Sigurimit të Shtetit. 

Sa për pasuni të tjera, as bujarija e burrënija e popullit, as ligji natural ma elementar nuk e pranon që një gja që asht falun njëherë njaj përsoni o njaj enti të caktuem, të kërkohët rishtas prej dhuruesit si gja e tija. Spekullimet e shpërdorimet goditën. 

Dhe, e vërteta asht se populli, pothuejse në çdo vend e ka përcjellë priftin e vet (të mirë o të dobtë) me vajë, si përfaqësuesin e fesë së vet. 

Një hije e zezë ka ra mbi popull kur ka pa tue u mbyllë Kishat, tue u rrëzue kumbonarët e sidomos tue u lejue të viheshin në lojë përsonat dhe gjanat fetare, tue fye kështu thellë ndjenjat kaq të shenjta të besimit. 

Po atë efekt kanë ba fushatat e çfrenueme diskredituese antifetare zhvillue me të gjitha mjetët e propagandës. Si përgjigje, populli ka mbushë Kishat deri në çastin e mbylljes së tyne. Çë vlerë ka atëherë qendrimi i një pakice të pandërgjegjëshme o të frikësueme me lloj lloj presionesh? 

Sidomos pjesa e friksueme me kërcnime, presione, premtime e pushime nga puna, pëson torturën ma të madhën, sepse e lidhun nga kafshata e bukës, shtërngohët me mohue me gojë atë që beson; dhe kështu fushata që po bahët synon me formue një brezni pa kurajo civile, pa burrëni, opurtuniste, servile, tue prishë karakterin e Shqiptarit në dam tAtdheut. Njerëzit kane frikë mu takue, mu përshëndetë rrugës me miq që janë në sy o të prekun. E kush po di se cilët janë! Flitët shumë për Inkuizicionin e sot 500 vjetëve, dhe jo fort objektivisht. Po për këte të Shek. XX-të? 

Vi tash tek unë. Unë vijën e tanë jetës sime nuk mund e ndryshoj, por do ta vazhdoj derisa të kemë frymë. Pengesa e jashtme e forcës madhore do të bajë në mue vetëm atë efekt që ban guri o dheu që pengon rrjedhën e ujit: Populli më njeh dhe e din mirë si kam shkri jetën për té. 

Unë tham se, me këte luftë kundra fesë neve edhe po diskreditohemi faqe botës, së cilës i kemi dhanë premtime solemne për liritë dhe të drejtat njerëzore në Shqipni. Kur, në vj. 1945, në Tiranë, me 8 mars, unë, u takova me Juve, Shkëlqesë, se kishëm ndigjue prej komunistëve fjalët: Këte Kishë do ta bajmë kinema; Ju mu përgjigjët: Kjo asht propagandë armiqësore!.

Me të vërtetë, as anmiku ma i tërbuem i Pushtetit ska muejt me u ba një propagandë ma anmiqësore në 22 vjetë, sa i keni ba vedit. 

Nuk më ka shty me Ju shkrue Shkëlqesë, as urrejtja, as ambicioni, as interesi, por vetëm ndërgjegja, e vërteta dhe e mira. 

Krytarit të Kësh. të Ministrave                                       Me nderime 

         Mehmet Shehu                                                 Pjetër Meshkalla 
  në Kryeministri  Tiranë                    meshtar katolik i Shoqënisë Jezu. 

            5 Prillë 1967.*
__________________________ 

Vetëm dy faqe.....

Vetëm dy faqe jane ato, të një fletorës me kuadrate, ku çdo fjalë asht: 1 edhe 1 bajnë 2. 

Vetëm dy faqe janë përmbajtja e një libri të pashkruem... 

Vetëm dy faqe janë historia e jonë e mjerueshme!... 

Vetëm ato dy faqe do të flasin për vite të tana...e, jo ma pak, po do të tregojnë gjithmonë në mënyrë të saktë ku kishim vojtë!...

Po, po, ato dy faqe të shkrueme me dorën e Tij, do ti tregojnë botës nëpërmjet mendjës së ndritun të P. Meshkallës, se kush kje dhe si qëndroi në Shqipni gjithë Kleri Katolik, përballë diktaturës dhe terrorit të mnershëm komunist gjakatarë gjysëmshekullor !
......................

*Dorëshkrimet janë pronë e shenjtë dhe e paprekëshme e Autorit...* Vetëm kjo fjali asht ma e papranueshmja mbasi që nga 1944, vetëm tue plaçkitë e grabitë bibliotekat e sirtarët e klerikëve kanë ndejë intelektualët komunistë e, bashkë me ta edhe agjentët e Sigurimit të Shtetit. Vetëm zyrtarisht dihën mbi njëmijë tituj punimesh shkencore (që janë në inventar të Bibliotekës Kombëtare në Tiranë), që i janë marrë klerit e intelektualëve përdhunisht nga Shteti, janë shtetizue, përdorë nga spijunët, që me paturpësi në kopertinat e librave që kanë botue kanë vue emnat e vet, tue përfitue tituj e grada shkencore deri në dekanë e rektorë universitetësh. Thesarët e veprave të artit apo ata muzeale të Gjeçovit e Fishtës që ishin ndër Kisha e biblioteka ku janë? Ku janë dorëshkrimet e priftënve Nikoll Gazulli, Aleksandër Sirdani, Mark Harapi, Pjetër Çuni e sa e sa të tjerëve që nuk ju ndigjohët zani? 
...............................

_Një hije e zezë ka ra mbi popull kur ka pa tue u mbyllë Kishat, tue u rrëzue kumbonaret e sidomos tue u lejue të viheshin në lojë përsonat dhe gjanat fetare, tue fye kështu thellë ndjenjat kaq të shenjta të besimit_.......
Mbyllja e Kishave e Xhamijave, rrëzimi i kumbonarëve e minarëve prej popullit besimtar as nuk mendohëj, madje, një andërr asisoji do të ishte një trishtim, një mnerë, një zgjumje e llahtarshme, por ata me të vërtetë po shkatrroheshin e shka asht ma e keqja, ajo që shpartallon shpirtin e çdo njeriut asht   -tallja-, vuemja në lojë, përqeshja, që u bahëj nëpërmjet grupeve të estradave të artistëve komikë e bastardhë, që bredhnin sa andej këndej tue u toç në raki për veprat e turpshme që shkruanin e recitonin këta papagalë të Partisë dhe të Sigurimit. Kjo ishte mënyra me të cilën Partia, Sigurimi dhe Shteti, fyenin thellë në zemër ndjenjat shumë të Shenjta dhe të shtrenjta të besimit të mbarë një Populli, që kurrë nuk ka vue gojë në Zotin, por kur asht kenë rasa me diftue forcën e besimit ndaj Tij ka dhanë edhe jetën. 

A mund të pranohët se një popull që i këndon Zotit ndër njëzet shekuj, çmendët e prishë veprat e Tij?!... Atëherë!?....  Kjo, pra asht arësyeja që ka ra hija e zezë mbi Popullin dhe Tokën Shqiptare! 

Po, përgjigja e popullit cila ishte? Ja çfarë shkruan P. Meshkalla: _Si përgjigje, populli ka mbushë Kishat deri në çastin e mbylljes së tyne._ 

A mund të mohohet fakti i mbylljës se Kishës së Zojës tek Kalaja, kur spijunët e Sigurimit prisnin me përfundue meshën Don Mark Hasi, për me i marrë çelsat, ndërsa populli puthte Elterët dhe prakun e derës me lot për faqe... A mund të mohojë kush faktin se për vite të tana rreth thëmeleve të asaj Kishë, njerëzit silleshin me rruzare në dorë tue u lutë mbi gurë e ferra me shpresë për të ardhmën ? 

_Çë vlerë ka atëherë qendrimi i një pakice të pandërgjegjëshme o të friksueme me lloj lloj presionesh?_ Meshkalla kujt ia drejton pyetjën? Për ke flet? Pikërisht atyne përfaqësuesve të asaj pakice të pandërgjëgjeshme që po kryenin këto veprime të turpëshme e, bashkë me këte pakicë ishte edhe ajo pjesë e frikësueme me lloj lloj presionësh, tue fillue nga frika e pushimit nga puna, transfërimet, përjashtimet nga Partia, humbja e privilegjëve dhe, në fund edhe dera e burgut për ata që nuk iu bindëshin urdhnit. Shumica e kësaj turme ishte nën diktat te frikës. 

Kjo *pjesë e frikësueme me kërcnime, presione, premtime e pushime nga puna, pëson torturën ma të madhën, sepse, e lidhun nga kafshata e bukës, shtërngohet me mohue më gojë até që beson.... *  Një popull i tanë i frikësuem, një popull i tanë i kërcnuem, një popull i tanë i gënjyem që pëson torturën ma të madhën, e cila asht kjo torturë ?  - Ai, me mohue me gojë até që beson! (pra, jo me zemër!), sepse: ASHT I LIDHUN PËR KAFSHATËN E BUKËS. 

Dhe, si pasojë, _fushata që po bahët, synon me formue një brezni pa kurajo civile, pa burrëni, oportuniste, servile, tue prishë karakterin e Shqiptarit në dam tAtdheut._ Ky, pra, ishte Revolucioni Kultural! Ky, pra, ishte njeriu ynë i ri! Ky, pra, ishte socializmi që ndërtonin masat e gjëra të popullit! Kjo, pra, ishte jeta e lumtur e popullit tonë! Ky, pra, ishte fanari ndriçues i socializmit në botë! Kjo, pra, ishte parulla: Se çka don populli bën Partia dhe, çthotë Partia bën populli! 
............
At Meshkalla shpjegon kjartë se: _jeni tue prishë karakterin e Shqiptarit në dam tAtdheut!,_ shpjegim që ban të ditun publikisht se tue lanë në një anë Fenë të cilën nuk e ndanë nga Atdheu, po nuk e përzinë me Té, mbasi çeshtjët që i përkasin Fesë nuk janë çeshtje që duhën identifikue me çeshtjët e Atdheut. Kleri, intelektualët dhe katolikët shqiptar, këto dy çeshtje nuk  i kanë përzi kurrë, derisa asnjë katolik nuk ka quajt joshqiptar, kjoftë edhe një bashatdhetar të një besimi tjetër. Kjo do të ishte një fatkeqësi e madhe sikur të ndodhte, se Ideali i Shenjtë  Feja  do të luante rolin e kundërt, rolin e ideologjisë, po të identifikohëj Feja me nacionalitetin. Nuk asht e thanun se ateistët jane atdhetarë ose jo, por ata që janë: pa kurajo civile, pa burrëni, oportunistë, servilë,..., prishin gjithmonë karakterin e Shqiptarit në dam tAtdheut. Ateistet mundën mos me kenë komunistë dhe, janë Atdhetarë, por kur janë edhe ateistë edhe komunistë, atypëraty ata janë antiatdhetarë, sepse ata i drejton në kokë ideologjia materialiste drejt internacionalizmit proletar, parim bazë i komunizmit materialist ateist. Meshkalla lufton për dinjitetin njerëzor prandej nuk ka frikë asnjëri.

Ai ka bindjën e plotë se shqiptarët janë para një genocidi të vërtetë dhe këte e tregojnë rreshtat  e fundit të letrës, ku shënon: Vi tash tek unë. Deri këtu pata punë me ju, tashti, merrni vesh se kush jam unë: _Unë vijën e tanë jetës sime nuk mund e ndryshoj, por do ta vazhdoj derisa të kemë frymë. _  A merrni vesh se vijën e jetës Ai nuk e ndryshon, pra, rrugën së cilës i ka kushtue jetën Ai nuk ka ndërmend me e lanë dhe kjo rrugë do të vazhdohët prej Tij, derisa të kenë frymën. 

Gurt e balta nuk kanë asnjë forcë  para furisë Meshkallës!
*
Ai i thotë haptas Enver Hoxhës: Veprat tueja do ti marrë lumi!*
.............

P.Meshkalla i kujton Mehmet Shehut se: Kur në vj. 1945 në Tiranë, me 8 mars, unë u ankova Juve, Shkëlqesë, se kishëm ndigjue prej komunistëve fjalët: Këte Kishë do ta bajmë kinema; Ju mu përgjigjët: Këjo asht propagandë anmiqësore!.  
Përgjigjën që P. Meshkalla, i ka dhanë atëherë në atë takim nuk ia ka shkrue në letër sepse, ka ruejt rasën me i thanë ma shumë tashti.   P*. Meshkalla, atëherë, i ka thanë: ...Në kjoftë se keni me e pasë të gjatë sundimin kanë me dalë fjalët e mija, se, ju, nuk mund të delni jashta parimëve tueja e, ato parime ti i njeh mirë se i ke pa në Spanjë...*  etj.  
................

Ky ishte At Pjetër Meshkalla, që burrnisht ua përplasë në surrat tiranëve e katilëve të pashoq komunistë!                 

Ka shumë mundësi, që sa herë i ka kujtue këta dy rreshta të kësaj letre Enver Hoxha, e kanë shtye me vra shokët e vet që i kanë ba 22 vjetë atë propagandë, sepse, ata ishin armiqtë e tërbuem të Partisë e të Pushteit të tij përsonal!... Ai zgjohëj somnambul dhe shihte çdo natë një njeri në kolltukun e tij e vërriste si kafshë e tërbueme: ... Ishte pikërisht ... ki... armiku i Partisë, ishte pikërisht ki,...armiku i kllasës, po, po, ... ki ishte, për ideal.... e kam parë,... nuk më gënjen mua njeri.... ki ishte..., hiqjani kokën ju them!...se kështu na mëson Partia!.... 
..................

Në sistemin komunist kafshata e bukës, asht si stoli nën kambët e të lidhunit për fyt me konop. I hoqe stolin....litari ban punën e vet. Kështu, me këte ankth, tmer e frikë, gjithnjë i survejuem nga spijunët e Sigurimit, ka mbijetue për 50 vjet Populli Shqiptar!..jo, pak! 

Po, kush guxoi me e thanë këte? Vetëm një Burrë!... 

- E, Ky Burrë, ka guximin me iu kujtue bishave të tërbueme komuniste se jam unë që nuk me tutët syni nga ju e, qé ku më keni: 

-Jam Pjetër Meshkalla, meshtar katolik i Shoqënise Jezu....  e, nuk keni çka më bani!...

-Jam Ai,... Padër Meshkalla i vitit 1945 e, qé, jam prap sot në 1967!... E, do të jem prap edhe mbas jush!... se skeni çka më bani!

Nënshkrimi: Me nderime, Pjetër Meshkalla, meshtar katolik i Shoqënisë Jezu. 

Letra mbyllët në këte mënyrë që përnjëherësh Kryeministri tue lexue fjalën e fundit Jezu, me vue shënimin e tij që merrët me mend nga kushdo: *demaskojeni dhe veni prangat!.*  

*Kush e fitoi betejën?*

(ne vijim do te postoj edhe pjesen e 6 ku pershkruhet "beteja" e P.Meshkalles me "intelektualet" komuniste me altoparlant ne Institurin e Shkodres dhe pjesa e fundit e jetes)

----------


## Brari

Pergezime i nderuar Labeat..

Kur te kemi nje shtet te vertete besoj se.. do behet nje film per jeten e ketij Burri te pa shoq, pader Meshkalles.. nje film i madh sikurse ai filmi qe ban per Gandin e Indise..
.. 
Der ather dasht Zoti nuk e prish Shkodren e vjeter  (ose mbetet dicka prej saj) qe do duhet si  sken e filmit .. kjo babezitja kapitaliste.. e shkodrajve te rinj te pangopun.. qe spo lejn bahce e mure e porta pa i ba kioska garazhe per njato teneqe-kerra  te qelbta qe lshojn tym e bloz  e prej  te cillave breshnon kallashi..
E kuptoj se.. po don buka me u hanger.. kur thon kosovaret.. qe halli po i shtyn shkodrejt me ja vnue kazmen Shkodres antike.. por  asht mkat.. se ajo ashtu e vjeter vlen ma shum se biljonat e bill geicit.. 
I thon ..cdo port  e shpi e bahce  asht Histori.. e dicka duhet ba..


A ka ne Shkoder ndoj lagje te shpallun muze..pra te paprekshme?
Po shtepija ku ka lindun Pader Meshkalla a ekziston?
Gratacielizmi i ka hy ne  shpirt  krejtve.. e jo se dun me u ngjit lart me fol me Zotin..por prej shpirt-gacinuc-llykit...
E ne kte  egersi spo ja lajn mangut as blut e le ma te kuqt prej fares hisllit..
Le te ngrihet nji Shkoder e re me pallate te nalta matan Bahcallekut.. a ne Koplik..
e te ruhet cka ka mbet me u rujt ne at Shkoder te vjeter pllamb e histori.. e ne cdo shpi ka nji personalitet te nxjerrun..nder vite.
Me vjen mire qe jeni dy shkodran ktu ne forum ti e shkoder 13-ta..
Cdo te mire..
Vazhdo..

----------


## Labeati

Ke te drejte o Brar,

Edhe ne Shkoder 50 vjet komunizem e 14 vjet tranzicion e kane ba punen e vet.

Gjynah qe vlerat muzeale po shkatrrohen prej mungeses se pareve dhe ma fort prej indiferentizmit,si psh shtepia e L.gurakuqit, ndertesa e fundit tipike e shek 17 qe u shemb para 3-4 vjetesh se "qeveria" po as Bashkia nuk binin dakord me pronarin e "ri" si me i nda paret e meremetimit.

E tash po mbijne pallatet vend e pavend. Edhe une mendoj se si cdo qytet i hershem edhe Shkodra duhet te kete qendren e vjeter (rruget me ndertesat e fillimshek 19 te projektuara nga Idromeno) dhe ate te re, qe le ta ndertojne buze liqenit apo ne livadhet perreth.

Eshte interesant se Idromeno nji arkitekt "amator" ka lene nje urbanistike me ndertesa shtepi-dyqane shume me te bukur e funksionale se keta rrushat e KKRRT me diploma e specializime, he "mos i pacin" me mire si e gjymtuan qytetin e s'lane lulishte kund...

Shpresoj te filloje edhe per Shkodren nji plan i ri


Po ti kthehemi temes......

----------

